# Unpopular geeky opinions



## Salvador Dali

I'm sure that we all have opinions that tend to differ from the majority consensus. Does anyone have any unpopular opinions that relate to "geeky" or "nerdy" (still don't know the difference between the two) hobbies/interests? (e.g. Disliking a highly popular/acclaimed video game, anime, manga or comic/graphic novel series, having an unconventional opinion/fan theory, etc.)

Here are some of mine:

-I find the Final Fantasy games to be incredibly boring, both the old 2D ones, and the newer ones.
-I think that Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood is extremely overrated.
-Although I did enjoy it, I also don't think that Steins;Gate deserves all the praise it gets. At least not the anime adaptation, I've yet to play the visual novel.
-Deadly Premonition was a great game.
-I think Star Trek is overall better than Star Wars (I still prefer the Star Wars franchise as a whole though, maybe not so much for the movies alone).


----------



## To22

I can't think of any... or maybe, I just shouldn't say, lest we want a trail of broken hearts.



Salvador Dali said:


> Here are some of mine:
> 
> -I think that Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood is extremely overrated.


Oh yeah? Did you see the alternate ending? with the Hush Your Mouth Alchemist?

broken heart count #1


----------



## Kind Of

Warcraft > WoW


----------



## Wirt

Counter Strike is crazily overrated. Rainbow Six was infinitely better at the time. (im talking pc. Non-Halo shooters were trash on console until ps3/360. call of duty 3 was the first good one)


----------



## Lone Drifter

- a lot of modern anime is overrated, generic nonsense.
- calling yourself an "otaku" is a bad idea.
- the PS4's 2015 lineup is pretty dull and uninspired.
- Nintendo really need to stop making games for a few years.
- most comics are way too overpriced and take away the fun.
- the Star Wars franchise is becoming far too bloated again.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I don't like MOBAs and don't see the appeal at all.


----------



## fingertips

games with low-res pixel art are often more visually appealing than multimillion dollar AAA games

related to that, high production value holds some games back.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I like Runescape, I like The Sims series, I like Skyrim even though a lot of fans of the Elder Scrolls series don't, I liked Gone Home, I can't be bothered to even try playing any COD game, think I might have done once years ago though.

Kingdom Hearts is alright I guess, but the Disney characters ruin it for me.


----------



## SD92

Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem was a better game than Resident Evil.
Pro Evolution Soccer is more fun to play than FIFA.
The Wii is poor console, I don't like anything about it.


----------



## Fat Man

-Not a fan of Red,Blue, and their remakes.
-Even though I like competitive Pokemon battles, I hate Smogon and their tier list.
-I really don't get excited about AAA games.
-I hate it when people use Japanese words in their sentences with a passion(Say "That's so Kawaii" near me one more time)

-I actually like shopping at GameStop, and trading my games in to them.

That's all I can think of right now, if I come up with anymore I'll be sure to post them.


----------



## Wirt

NanoStar SOUL said:


> -I actually like shopping at GameStop


Ughhh gawwwd



(I dont, for sa reasons since the employees tend to all up in your business and it stresses me out. Minus that, I'd shop there)


----------



## Chippy D

Somebody said "Warcraft>>>WoW", completely agree.

Attack on Titan blows, i hate seeing articles about it in anime mags.


----------



## Cronos

• Tokusatsu is way more entertaining than anime.

• Frieza's "grandma voice" is more fitting than his Kai voice.

• Pokemon Diamond and Pearl were boring, and I'm not looking forward to their remakes (if they're ever made).

• Runescape's EOC was a welcomed change.

• Agumon from Data Squad looks cooler than the original Agumon.


----------



## Ape in space

I'm a big nerd, yet I've got zero interest in comic books, anime and modern video games (haven't played video games for the last 10 years). I don't know why these things are associated with nerds anyway. Seems kind of arbitrary.


----------



## fingertips

ds9 is best trek


----------



## East

- X and Y were really, really awful and if it continues like this I'm not even gonna bother with future gens
- I've been over mega evolutions since they were introduced
- Figmas are kind of unsightly idk all I can focus on are the ball joints
- Touhou 14 was pretty bad gameplay-wise let's get real
- Touhou 13 was great just don't abuse your damn spirit meter and you'll have fun gosh
- Rozen Maiden Zurückspulen was a bore. I preferred the previous seasons' art style and the original Kirakishou design
- like Kongou is cool and all but everyone needs to calm their **** over her imo and my opinion about this will probably change in the future but w/e
- I don't really hate Kyuubey that much
- the background and plot of Yume Nikki should stay vague forever and KIKIYAMA should continue to lay low even though I'm personally dying to know what the deal is


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Never was into the Star Wars/Star Trek hype train. Probably never will.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Firefly, while a decent show is massively overrated - much like the entire body of Joss Whedon's work.


----------



## Estillum

Super hero comics are convoluted terribly written garbage.


----------



## Quirky

-I never got into comic books for some reason
-I thought Sonic Adventure 2 wasn't that bad of a game (when I was younger)
-Majora's Mask is better and more unique of a game than Ocarina of Time
-I don't think 1st generation Pokemon is the best
-RuneScape _was_ better than WoW _in some respects_
-COD is overrated
-I think DBZ is boring
-Anime seems to be more about moe and fanservice these days, wasting potential time for a good story (especially SAO)
-Western video games tend to be uninteresting and similar to one another (especially the AAA titles)
-I bought a Wii console years ago
-The Avengers movie series is okay, but not great


----------



## Kind Of

Paper Samurai said:


> Firefly, while a decent show is massively overrated - much like the entire body of Joss Whedon's work.


I just want more space operas okay.


----------



## romeoindespair

I love manga but hate comic books


----------



## romeoindespair

I hate modern gaming. My Sega Genesis is my life


----------



## Salvador Dali

Zone said:


> Oh yeah? Did you see the alternate ending? with the Hush Your Mouth Alchemist?
> 
> broken heart count #1


Not yet, I'm actually still watching it at the time of writing, just another 12 episodes to go. I am enjoying it, but I don't think it's anywhere near as amazing as a lot of people claim it is.



SD92 said:


> Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem was a better game than Resident Evil.


I'm inclined to agree somewhat, it's definitely a lot more interesting (and a lot less cheesy) than the first Resident Evil.



NanoStar SOUL said:


> -I hate it when people use Japanese words in their sentences with a passion(Say "That's so Kawaii" near me one more time)


I actually heard some girl in the street who kept adding "chan" to the end of her friend's name a couple of days ago. It was one of the most bizarre things I've witnessed, I've never seen anyone use Japanese words outside of the internet before (unless of course they actually are Japanese, but this girl was just your average English woman).



East said:


> - X and Y were really, really awful and if it continues like this I'm not even gonna bother with future gens
> - I've been over mega evolutions since they were introduced
> - the background and plot of Yume Nikki should stay vague forever and KIKIYAMA should continue to lay low even though I'm personally dying to know what the deal is


While I wouldn't say they're awful, I agree that X and Y have been some of the worst games in the series yet. There's basically nothing to do after the Elite Four, the game is incredibly easy and the region is pretty dull. I also couldn't care less about the mega evolutions when they were revealed and I still don't care about them now.

I've always wanted to play Yume Nikki, though I've never got around to doing so for whatever reason.


----------



## Fat Man

-I actually like the romance between Kirito and Asuna in Sword Art Online
-I don't like Fairy Tail very much
-Attack on Titan is overrated
-Okami looks boring to me.



Salvador Dali said:


> I actually heard some girl in the street who kept adding "chan" to the end of her friend's name a couple of days ago. It was one of the most bizarre things I've witnessed, I've never seen anyone use Japanese words outside of the internet before (unless of course they actually are Japanese, but this girl was just your average English woman)..


Back in my High School and College anime clubs, people did that all the time, It was so annoying. Every time I heard someone say,Kawaii,desu,kun,dono or whatever, I wanted to garb the nearest manga I could find and smack them in the head with it.
...sorry for sounding so violent.


----------



## Stray Bullet

Frank Herbert's Dune Sucks


----------



## RueTheKnight

- Attack on Titan is definitely overrated
- I actually like RuneScape
- I prefer the platformers I played as a kid to more recent games
- The phantom bullet arc and Sinon were better than the entire SAO series, though it would've been good if they had taken out the harem/fanservice. 
- Kirito should not have been able to become so OP playing solo I've played MMOs solo it would take way too much time.



East said:


> - the background and plot of Yume Nikki should stay vague forever and KIKIYAMA should continue to lay low even though I'm personally dying to know what the deal is


Agree with this so much. The manga they recently released where Madotsuki is narrating everything made me so sad. I like everyone getting their own meaning out of it :yes


----------



## Lone Drifter

Stray Bullet said:


> Frank Herbert's Dune Sucks


----------



## SouthWest

- _Alien 3_ is a great film
- _The Shadow_ and _The Phantom_ are good 90's comic book movies
- _Deep Space Nine_ is my favourite Star Trek series
- Homes don't need 4K TV, we need better sound
- I don't like Netflix releasing all episodes of a season all at once
- I like physical media like blu-rays over downloads


----------



## iminnocentenough

-The Pokemon series is hitting rock bottom and is no longer fun
-I don't find the appeal of the Persona/SMT/Touhou games
-Visual novel games like The Walking Dead and Beyond Two Souls ARE NOT GAMES.
-Nintendo is ruining their franchises with their art styles.
-Metroid Prime Trilogy is the best video game collection of all time
-Bayonetta 2 is 100x's better than 1
-The PS4 is only selling because they took advantage of the XB1's original (and highly frowned upon) approach to their console.


----------



## Sprocketjam

The Half-Life series is good, but the quality of the story is completely overblown.



Stray Bullet said:


> Frank Herbert's Dune Sucks


:sus


----------



## ChrisPCD

SupaDupaFly said:


> Never was into the Star Wars/Star Trek hype train. Probably never will.


Me either.

I can't think of anything except I would rather watch poorly dubbed anime in english than "original" voice anime with english subtitles. Oh, and I LOVE how people who don't even understand japanese will say the japanese track sounds better than the english dub. :um


----------



## ChrisPCD

Salvador Dali said:


> I'm inclined to agree somewhat, it's definitely a lot more interesting (and a lot less cheesy) than the first Resident Evil.


LOL! But Barry!


----------



## Paper Samurai

Kind Of said:


> I just want more space operas okay.


Check out Cowboy Bebop - which I swear Whedon ripped off when he made Firefly :yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Paper Samurai said:


> Check out Cowboy Bebop - which I swear Whedon ripped off when he made Firefly :yes


Outlaw Star is good too.

And for the videogame space opera, keep an eye out for Star Citizen.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Scrub-Zero said:


> Outlaw Star is good too.
> 
> And for the videogame space opera, keep an eye out for Star Citizen.


Good recommendations.

I will also add Macross to the list (both the older one and newer incarnation)


----------



## Kiba

-This movement of survival sandbox indie games needs to end; you can only run around collecting crap-> craft -> build base -> ward off creatures and deal with a-hole players trying to merc you for your newly acquired crap so many times, before you come to the realization it's the same garbage re-packaged into a new game that's never coming out of beta. Doesn't matter if it's dinosaurs, zombies, cannibals or just player vs. environment.... It's the same crap.
-Vanilla Skyrim is garbage.
-Demon's souls -> Dark Souls -> Dark Souls 2. none of which were nearly as hard as some people made them out to be.
-FFXII was a good game. People expect stellar storytelling from FF games which in that respect it was a fail. But when you look past that and just play it for the sake of entertainment i thought the game was immensely satisfying with all the optional content; the bountys, rare creatures, rare weapons, optional bosses, etc.
-As much as i immensely love Berserk, it needs to end. 338 chapters in with absolutely no progress towards stopping The Neo band of the hawk nor any of the Godhands.. It's just become a huge circle jerk. Run around-> kills monster -> picks up new companion -> rinse repeat, then Kentaro Miura goes on a hiatus for god knows how long and then it starts all over. 

#Salvador Dali, i 100% aggree with everything you said.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kiba said:


> -This movement of survival sandbox indie games needs to end; you can only run around collecting crap-> craft -> build base -> ward off creatures and deal with a-hole players trying to merc you for your newly acquired crap so many times, before you come to the realization it's the same garbage re-packaged into a new game that's never coming out of beta. Doesn't matter if it's dinosaurs, zombies, cannibals or just player vs. environment.... It's the same crap.


Yeah that trend took off pretty fast. It's like one survival game after another but none of them are that special.

I tried 7 days to die, DayZ, Rust and another one i can't remember. All the same basic games with different graphics. All boring after a while.

In the end its not even survival games. It's just players waiting to ambush you and take your stuff.


----------



## Kiba

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah that trend took off pretty fast. It's like one survival game after another but none of them are that special.
> 
> I tried 7 days to die, DayZ, Rust and another one i can't remember. All the same basic games with different graphics. All boring after a while.
> 
> In the end its not even survival games. It's just players waiting to ambush you and take your stuff.


Even the purely solo ones get boring in a couple of hours at best. Once you understand the mechanics, and know where to find all the resource types, theirs nothing really to hold interests.


----------



## Salvador Dali

Kiba said:


> Even the purely solo ones get boring in a couple of hours at best. Once you understand the mechanics, and know where to find all the resource types, theirs nothing really to hold interests.


This is the reason why I could never get into Minecraft. It was fun for the first 20 or so hours, but it's just one of those games for me where I got really addicted for a short period of time, and then just got completely burned out with it.


----------



## sajs

* Matrix sucks
* Lord of the rings is better than starwars
* Microsoft is better than Apple in the majority of stuff


----------



## will22

-Any book/game etc.. even remotely medieval themed I find no interest in whatsoever. There's nothing cool about medieval times, it's all sleep-inducing.

-Using gifs/memes as a method of communication is pathetic and annoying.

-Too much anime on the internet.

-"derp", "fap", "le", etc etc... not funny

-gamer culture is immature and hacker culture is lame


----------



## Charmander

Paper Samurai said:


> Firefly, while a decent show is massively overrated - much like the entire body of Joss Whedon's work.


I haven't watched Firefly yet but I agree that Joss Whedon's stuff isn't really that great.


----------



## ChrisPCD

will22 said:


> -Any book/game etc.. even remotely medieval themed I find no interest in whatsoever. There's nothing cool about medieval times, it's all sleep-inducing.


There's Berserk. It's pretty wild.


----------



## Imbored21

Final fantasy is very mediocre.
League of Legends blows.
Star Wars is mediocre.
Mario is terrible.
k-pop blows
Comic books blow
I like english dubs better than the original anime voices.
Honda Civics are lame.
Fantasy stories blow.


----------



## ChrisPCD

Yeah, for me after playing Skyrim it's very very difficult to go back to playing japanese style rpgs. Especially Final Fantasy.


----------



## will22

Imbored21 said:


> Mario is terrible.


How dare you


----------



## PolkaPirate

I hate marvel and DC and all superhero stuff
I think Dark Souls is overrated
90% of anime is generic ****e full of the same cliches
Skyrim is the best Elder Scrolls game, yes, even better than your precious Morrowind


----------



## PolkaPirate

I think Nintendo is boring.


----------



## Kind Of

Scrub-Zero said:


> Outlaw Star is good too.
> 
> And for the videogame space opera, keep an eye out for Star Citizen.




All old things I've seen.

There's a lot of anime coming out, but most of it is awful and none of it is space operas.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kind Of said:


> All old things I've seen.
> 
> There's a lot of anime coming out, but most of it is awful and none of it is space operas.


Aww. Well if you don't mind old stuff, check out Captain Harlock(my favorite anime ever), Queen Emeraldas, Legend of the Galactic Heroes or UFO Robot Grendizer. That last one isn't space opera technically. More like a guy piloting a robot vs giant aliens. Still awesome though.

Maybe you'll find something in this list.

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/forums/read/18.827494-Space-Opera-Anime


----------



## Esteban

-Anime is annoying

- Skyrim is terrible, even with mods or the "right" mods. On top of that the modding community is inefficient because they cannot be bothered to create a compilation of the best mods. No. You have to download a bunch of software, create patches, and jump through so many hoops just to _try_ and make the game worth playing. And, despite all my efforts, the game is _still_ garbage.

-Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood is one of the worst games in the series because having your own assassins in such a painfully easy game is boring

- All three of the Dragon Age games have awful combat, even when played on PC. The games provide an illusion of effective strategy, but it's ultimately as strategically meaningful as playing Call of Duty. On top of that, the stories are painfully cheesy.

-The Lord of the Rings movies are better than the books

-The _A Song of Ice and Fire_ books (well, at least the first three) are better written than the Lord of the Rings books

-Tolkien's writing style is terrible

-Frank Herbert was a better writer than Tolkien (Dune4Ever)

-I'd rather reread something by Kant or something painfully dry and technical than Tolkien

-I hope Tolkien is burning in hell

Well, I didn't mean the last one. Or did I?


----------



## Salvador Dali

Esteban said:


> - All three of the Dragon Age games have awful combat, even when played on PC. The games provide an illusion of effective strategy, but it's ultimately as strategically meaningful as playing Call of Duty. On top of that, the stories are painfully cheesy.


As much as I love the Dragon Age series, I 100% agree on the combat. Back when I first played Origins, it felt like I was playing some kind of MMO game offline, you just click on an enemy and then press a few buttons every now and again to do "special" moves. I skimmed over DA2, but Inquisition was pretty much the same thing, though I did enjoy it a lot more than Origins.
I'm mixed on the story being cheesy, I agree to an extent, especially with the whole "chosen one" theme which seems prevalent in each game, but I do like the lore and characters in the DA series, which is pretty much the only reason I like it in the first place, because I certainly don't love it for the combat, lol.

Anywho, some other unpopular opinions I'd like to throw in:
-The GTA games are extremely overrated (actually, everything in this "sandbox-crime-city" genre is overrated imho), most of the gameplay just consists of you driving around from point A to B and listening to people trying to be funny, and often failing miserably.

-PS Plus is better value than Xbox Live Gold subscription.

-This probably isn't all that unpopular, but it really irritates me whenever Marvel or DC create black or female characters of already existing heroes. It's like they're trying to "appeal" to whom they think are the minority demographic in comic readership, but it has the opposite effect by treating them like they're second-class citizens or something. Instead of creating good black or female characters in their own right, they just create clones such as "Batwing", "Spidergirl", "Aquagirl", etc.
Some of these have become good characters in their own right over the years, but it doesn't feel like that was the intention when they were originally created.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Esteban said:


> - All three of the Dragon Age games have awful combat, even when played on PC. The games provide an illusion of effective strategy, but it's ultimately as strategically meaningful as playing Call of Duty. On top of that, the stories are painfully cheesy.


You figure that out pretty fast if you play the Baldur's Gate series. Dragon Age combat is nothing more than casual garbage toned down for console kiddies compared to the BG's combat. You had to plan out a lot of fights in advance in BGs if you didn't want half your party wiped out. And even then something often went wrong lol.

But who cares, right? In DA you can do finishing moves and graphx are good. Plus you have a more fleshed out softcore porn simulator.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

-Video games shouldn't even be considered a "geek thing". It's more geeky these days to not play them.
-Dr. Who sucks.
-All superheros should be retired and comic book companies should think of something new.

I don't think it's really controversial but: Abrams and Disney Star Wars will be garbage.



Stray Bullet said:


> Frank Herbert's Dune Sucks


:twak



Paper Samurai said:


> Check out Cowboy Bebop - which I swear Whedon ripped off when he made Firefly :yes


Ripped off is strong but it was definitely an inspiration.


----------



## Esteban

Salvador Dali said:


> As much as I love the Dragon Age series, I 100% agree on the combat. Back when I first played Origins, it felt like I was playing some kind of MMO game offline, you just click on an enemy and then press a few buttons every now and again to do "special" moves. I skimmed over DA2, but Inquisition was pretty much the same thing, though I did enjoy it a lot more than Origins.
> I'm mixed on the story being cheesy, I agree to an extent, especially with the whole "chosen one" theme which seems prevalent in each game, but I do like the lore and characters in the DA series, which is pretty much the only reason I like it in the first place, because I certainly don't love it for the combat, lol.


One of the biggest reasons I played the DA games was for the banter, such as between Morrigan and Alistair. Yes, I also liked some of the lore. But, none of it really measures up to some of my favorite fantasy books.



Salvador Dali said:


> Anywho, some other unpopular opinions I'd like to throw in:
> -The GTA games are extremely overrated (actually, everything in this "sandbox-crime-city" genre is overrated imho), most of the gameplay just consists of you driving around from point A to B and listening to people trying to be funny, and often failing miserably.


lol Yeah, the combat in the GTA games is awful. The autoaim is really bad. The satire isn't all that great either. It's cheap, and, as you said, it's really not that funny (seriously, how many times do we need to have American culture satirized in the way they do it?).

I think people bring up the satire to rationalize all the awful things they're doing in the game. Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed torturing that one guy in GTA V as most people probably and secretly did, but I certainly don't think the game is enlightening me in any way. If I want to be enlightened on the absurdity of American culture, there are so many far better sources for that.

In light of this, I think the upcoming game Hatred is refreshing because it offers no such easy rationalizations for players. Players will be forced to face their own potential viciousness with no easy rationalizations to make it more palatable. Of course, players who have already come to terms with that side of them -- at least, as far as fantasy goes -- will probably be the ones primarily playing it. So, it probably won't actually do anything, unless there's something substantial to it other than mindless mass shootings


----------



## Esteban

Scrub-Zero said:


> But who cares, right? In DA you can do finishing moves and graphx are good. Plus you have a more fleshed out softcore porn simulator.


LOL So true.

Hopefully one day a game developer will be able to put all the skill developed in service of spectacle-oriented trash towards something more worthwhile.

Much as the mob of Rome was distracted with the spectacle of gladiatorial combat, we're distracted by-and-large with trash television, trash video games, and all manner of trash fantasy.

It's difficult to resist though. Torture, murder, and porn simulators \m/ 

As much as I realize the Battlefield games require little skill because the actual teamwork aspect is very rarely seen, I can't help but participate in simulated battle, however mindless it often is. Oh, I might fool myself sometimes by paying attention to my K/D, but the random matches and gigantic player base ensure that I'm often just keeping my head above water in some Skinner box.


----------



## Kind Of

Scrub-Zero said:


> Aww. Well if you don't mind old stuff, check out Captain Harlock(my favorite anime ever), Queen Emeraldas, Legend of the Galactic Heroes or UFO Robot Grendizer. That last one isn't space opera technically. More like a guy piloting a robot vs giant aliens. Still awesome though.
> 
> Maybe you'll find something in this list.
> 
> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/forums/read/18.827494-Space-Opera-Anime


I like old stuff, it's just that if it's been around for 20 years and comes recommended I've probably seen it at some point. You can't take two steps online without hearing someone recommend Cowboy Bebop, Fullmetal Alchemist, and other 90's or 2000's hits ad nauseam, and I'm the kind of person who needs fresh material and likes indie. I haven't heard those titles, though.

Just a shame that (almost) all the serious sci-fi comes from the Western world, which isn't too big on mechs and a couple other themes I'd like. I've started reading a couple sci-fi magazines to counter the brain damage incurred from watching Aldnoah Zero.


----------



## Genos

PolkaPirate said:


> I think Nintendo is boring.


did you not grow up with it? i love nintendo games but i think a lot of it is childhood nostalgia


----------



## PolkaPirate

Touka said:


> did you not grow up with it? i love nintendo games but i think a lot of it is childhood nostalgia


No I didn't, everybody else I know had a Nintendo 64 or a Gamecube but I only ever had playstations. Maybe that is why, idk :/


----------



## fingertips

the mega drive/genesis sounds better than the snes


----------



## Choci Loni

*This is my attempt at making as many enemies as possible with one single post*  _(some of these statements may be slightly exaggerated)_

I don't think I enjoy retro games as much as I pretend that I do. Most of them are hopelessly outdated and I think most people realise this deep down as well.

I think a lot of the original Japanese voices in animes are grating and/or unconvincing because of overacting.

I liked fantasy literature as a young teenager, but I've almost completely lost my patience it since then. I'm sure I could find good examples of the opposite if I bothered to look, but I feel like it's the most clichéd genre of all today.

Fantasy RPGs (mainly japanese ones) are generally even worse at not recycling the same plots over and over.

Science fiction is usually too farfetched to deserve the label. It's more like fantasy really.

I think many of the AAA titles released in the past ten years show how stale the creativity is when it comes to new gameplay ideas. I can really only think of indie games that are truly innovative (and even most of those aren't), with very few exceptions.

I don't like superheroes. Though there are some decent movies and comics, I can't take any of them as seriously as I would have if they weren't about superheroes.

Even though I think games are a great hobby, I think it's genuinelly harmful how so many of us spend way too much time on it.

I don't like games that are complex just for the sake of complexity. I sometimes like it when game series are "dumbed down". I call that streamlining.

Music in video games have become too similar to film scores. It's prettier than in the 80s and 90s, but it's completely generic for the most part.

The narratives of video games have become too cinematic as well. I don't want the plots to resemble a watered down version of a film or a tv series. The stories that have affected me the most are those where the particular features of the medium is utilised and where the storytelling is well integrated in the game.

I don't think the video game industry is doing enough to counter racism, sexism and other issues. And I think it's even worse than with other entertainment industries. Too many developers and gamers hide behind the idea that it's all just for fun.

I never really saw the appeal of Star Trek.

Many shows and films repeat the same few sci-fi based plots over and over. Especially those involving time travel.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer

Militay shooters like Call of Duty, Medal of Honor, and Battlefield anti-terrorist/muslim/russian propaganda to me and I'm not fond of political propaganda especially in video games. They are also way to identical for my taste.

Mass Effect 3 had a great ending

Left 4 Dead 2 is Valve's best game, in my opinion

Game of Thrones is overrated

I hate how most of the media has to star white people in positive light almost always and minorites are either sidelined, stereotyped, or depicted negatively. More games need to put minorities in better spotlights than they do today.

Star Trek over Star Wars

Modern Tekken is better than old school Tekken gameplay wise, but the bounds in TTT2 maybe could use some work.

3D games are more fun than 2D games (don't know if its popular or unpopular)

Spyro Enter the Dragon Fly was a great game

Avatar (TLA & LOK) are the best action adventure shows, I put it above Marvel, DC, Game of Thrones, Pirates of the Carribean, Harry Potter [not a fan of this series], and many others.

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2003 was the best TMNT cartoon and it had awesome video games.

Game Developers need to focus more on gameplay and less on aesthetics. We just need to be able to tell what they are.

Midevil themes are boring to me

Some opinions may be popular I don't know but I'm glad to take advantage of this


----------



## BabyBlueGamer

Choci Loni said:


> *This is my attempt at making as many enemies as possible with one single post*  _(some of these statements may be slightly exaggerated)_
> 
> *I don't think I enjoy retro games as much as I pretend that I do. Most of them are hopelessly outdated and I think most people realise this deep down as well.*
> 
> I think a lot of the original Japanese voices in animes are grating and/or unconvincing because of overacting.
> 
> I liked fantasy literature as a young teenager, but I've almost completely lost my patience it since then. I'm sure I could find good examples of the opposite if I bothered to look, but I feel like it's the most clichéd genre of all today.
> 
> Fantasy RPGs (mainly japanese ones) are generally even worse at not recycling the same plots over and over.
> 
> Science fiction is usually too farfetched to deserve the label. It's more like fantasy really.
> 
> *I think many of the AAA titles released in the past ten years show how stale the creativity is when it comes to new gameplay ideas. I can really only think of indie games that are truly innovative (and even most of those aren't), with very few exceptions.*
> 
> I don't like superheroes. Though there are some decent movies and comics, I can't take any of them as seriously as I would have if they weren't about superheroes.
> 
> Even though I think games are a great hobby, I think it's genuinelly harmful how so many of us spend way too much time on it.
> 
> I don't like games that are complex just for the sake of complexity. I sometimes like it when game series are "dumbed down". I call that streamlining.
> 
> Music in video games have become too similar to film scores. It's prettier than in the 80s and 90s, but it's completely generic for the most part.
> 
> The narratives of video games have become too cinematic as well. I don't want the plots to resemble a watered down version of a film or a tv series. The stories that have affected me the most are those where the particular features of the medium is utilised and where the storytelling is well integrated in the game.
> 
> *I don't think the video game industry is doing enough to counter racism, sexism and other issues. And I think it's even worse than with other entertainment industries. Too many developers and gamers hide behind the idea that it's all just for fun. *
> 
> I never really saw the appeal of Star Trek.
> 
> Many shows and films repeat the same few sci-fi based plots over and over. Especially those involving time travel.


I agree that the retro games outdated to, a few still feel relevant but a lot of them are not as fun as current games.

The AAA titles currently are too identical for my taste as well, it feels like they don't try anymore and it some how sells well and the masses don't seem to notice.

I think video games go along with racism, sexism, and homophobia because they are reflecting off of our society. Our society still has these problems and unfortunately it has a lot appeal in our society since it shows up so often wether it's subliminal or not. I hope that makes since, but I agree with you on so much.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

- I like the Wii U (avoids gunshots)
- All the pokemon games are incredibly similar and lack any real kind of variety (avoids more gunshots)
- Macs are too easy to use and don't feel as... eh... personal as Windows PCs (ducks)
- Five Nights at Freddy's is a pretty bad game and is horribly over-hyped (hides in bomb shelter)
- All mario games have absolutely horrible, uninteresting plots that are recycled and reused every game (ducks yet again)
Yeah that's about it.


----------



## reaffected

Lord of the Rings puts me to sleep, literally.

I find Star Trek *and* Star Wars boring.

/awaits the flame.

I liked Bioshock Infinite over the other two.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

BabyBlueGamer said:


> Militay shooters like Call of Duty, Medal of Honor, and Battlefield anti-terrorist/muslim/russian propaganda to me and I'm not fond of political propaganda especially in video games. They are also way to identical for my taste.
> 
> Mass Effect 3 had a great ending
> 
> Left 4 Dead 2 is Valve's best game, in my opinion
> 
> Game of Thrones is overrated
> 
> I hate how most of the media has to star white people in positive light almost always and minorites are either sidelined, stereotyped, or depicted negatively. More games need to put minorities in better spotlights than they do today.
> 
> Star Trek over Star Wars
> 
> Modern Tekken is better than old school Tekken gameplay wise, but the bounds in TTT2 maybe could use some work.
> 
> 3D games are more fun than 2D games (don't know if its popular or unpopular)
> 
> *Spyro Enter the Dragon Fly was a great game*
> 
> Avatar (TLA & LOK) are the best action adventure shows, I put it above Marvel, DC, Game of Thrones, Pirates of the Carribean, Harry Potter [not a fan of this series], and many others.
> 
> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2003 was the best TMNT cartoon and it had awesome video games.
> 
> Game Developers need to focus more on gameplay and less on aesthetics. We just need to be able to tell what they are.
> 
> Midevil themes are boring to me
> 
> Some opinions may be popular I don't know but I'm glad to take advantage of this


I worry about you. 

This is a good post.

https://medium.com/@adrianchm/women-and-video-games-f0eb7a7d75fa

I agree especially with this:



> If men and women naturally like and dislike certain genres and games, and the market seem to have solved the problem already (half of population are women, and half of gamers are women, so there's no under-representation, if you believe in that sort of thing) and is keeping everyone busy playing, why do we keep hearing the voices asking for _"games for women"_, _"stories that are not just for men"_, _"strong female protagonists"_, etc? What is the reason for this push to invade the market that could be described as core? Why can't "men games" be left alone, when we all have too many games to play anyway? And why don't we hear men protesting the lack of male protagonists in HOPA?
> 
> Obviously, there's more than one answer to this.
> 
> Some answers are extremely simple and obvious. A certain female minority would love to murder and torture their enemies just like we do in "our" games, they would just love to do it as a woman, for example. So they want that, and ask the creators to cater to their needs. Realistically, chances of that happening are similar to the chances of the romance novel market undergoing a massive change so that half of its books cater to the male minority and their needs.
> 
> (EDIT: However, in my opinion, creators should *consider * adding tweaks to the game that may please the female audience: female protagonist option, tailoring game experience, etc. If this approach does not work for your game or is too much work or is not needed as the game is universally appealing, great, stick to your vision - but if only a bit of work can increase your reach &#8230;why not do it? *That's just smart business.* People invest a lot of time and money intro porting their PC games to Linux and Mac, because even 5% more sales is still real money, so it's only reasonable you might want to achieve even better commercial results with only a few clever updates to the core design. See this as an example: it's not necessarily gender-oriented, but it shows how a few tweaks of already existing variables make the game appealing to a larger audience).
> 
> There is also the question of cultural colonialists eager to conquer a new territory. We have seen that happen to comics, we have seen that happen to sci-fi, we have seen that happen to atheism - now it's time for video games. Chances of the colonialists succeeding are slim, but bigger than previously, due to the amplification provided by the gaming media and the ideology infecting the developers themselves. We will see if the push-back from certain group(s) of gamers stops the assault, but mostly the issue will simply be decided by the public's wallet.
> 
> I personally think, though, that the biggest reason for the flood of demands is simply the question of both *media prestige* and *production budgets.*
> 
> The *media prestige* thing is basically about how games are presented to the general public. HOPA games can sell an insane amount of copies, in 2008 the publisher reported The Mystery Case Files franchise has sold more than 2.5 million units to date - and that was seven years ago. Top titles easily sell a few hundred thousand copies, making 99% of "core market" indies jealous. And yet you will not find any of these games grace the cover of Game Informer. Actually, you will most likely never read about HOPA in Game Informer at all. Or any other core gaming magazine in the world.
> 
> Artifex Mundi is one of the biggest gaming studios in Poland, with over 100 employees. They do female-centric HOPA games, with over 12 million official downloads. And yet even the websites that consider themselves the most progressive - like Polygon - have never written a word on them or their games.
> 
> Why? Well&#8230; Does that help?
> 
> This is not a jab at Polygon. Simply, as much as it's "progressive", it's also a business. Since its readers are mainly men, it rarely talks about games that mainly women love (although an article or two would be nice). Weird how that works when it's actually your own money at stake, eh?
> 
> But anyway, games that mostly women enjoy are not considered as prestigious as the games that are the core market dominated by men. Some women don't care about that (and they're right, in my opinion, business still can hear them and that is what really counts), but some do.
> 
> The production budgets thing is exactly about, well, production budgets. As much as HOPA and other casual games crafted mainly for women are fun, their budgets are only a fraction of what action-adventure core market AAA games get.
> 
> So, basically, some women say, "Listen up, we want big games with big production values, you know, the type that costs trillion dollars, gets the magazine cover and wins gaming awards." - and I get that. Currently it's like men and women have their own indie movies, but only men get their big budget movies. If I am not mistaken, there is not gaming equivalent of The Hunger Games for women gamers.
> 
> The problem is, well,* it's not an easy problem to solve.* If it were easy, business would do it a long time ago, because money is money. But replacing Kratos with Oprah is not the solution. *Most women just don't like these types of games*, and their production with focus on female audience would not be commercially viable. For the female audience-oriented (or even simply for more of universally appealing games) AAA-budgeted games to happen *we need different types of games* (e.g. like what Telltale does - I'd kill to see their real demographics data, but I think it's a safe bet they have more female players than DOTA).
> 
> And this is why it's so frustrating there is a war on the currently existing franchises and genres, instead of focusing on broadening the palette. And *both sides are here to blame*: thick-skulled ludofundamentalists' hatred for games like Gone Home, and radical feminists' hatred for male fantasies that dominate the core market. As if the growth of walking simulators somehow made Call of Duty or GTA cease to exist (when data points to the opposite conclusion), or as if Call of Duty or GTA ruined humankind (when data points to the opposite conclusion).
> 
> On top of that, some people try to pressure businesses to drop everything and risk *dozens of millions of dollars* to make a game that must exist "because women" - as if somehow these businesses would not do it themselves if only they knew how.
> 
> Businesses - publishers and developers - are listening, as businesses always do. Screaming at them might work, but if they attack the issue mislead by the vocal minority, they might end up like the guys who thought Playgirl will be as popular as Playboy. *A much smarter approach is to point the businesses in the desired direction with your money.* We already have enough different types of games on the market - from female-centric explorers to female-led AAA action adventures - to provide the businesses with the necessary info. *But be aware, sometimes that info might not turn out to be what you personally would like to hear.*


Oh I just realised it was written by Adrian Chmielarz ^_^ this is the second article by him I have largely agreed with. I need to stop abusing that smiley face I use it all the time now...


----------



## fingertips

is it an unpopular geeky opinion to say that's a pretty bad article?

also halo isn't that great


----------



## Anxious Adam Black

Hmmm, quite a lot of very interesting opinions (a lot I agree with, and quite a few that made me spit blood and feathers but...). Anyway, here's mine. Some might coincide with others but this is my POV. Let the flame chips fall where they may:

- Halo (the whole series) SUCKS!

- Bulletstorm was actually pretty good and deserves a sequel

- FIFA games are overrated and are just style over substance (like most EA games)

- In general, especially these days, indie games are far more worthwhile than mainstream/AAA games

- Xbox consoles are terrible (even down to the Live subscription model compared to PS Plus) and I'd rather play the old NES and PS1 and PS2 consoles

- I find manga and anime (as well as pretty much anything attached to 'otaku' culture) extrememly annoying, boring and worthless

- The Soul Calibur games (although not sure about 4) were brilliant are deserved far more attention than they actually got


----------



## Anxious Adam Black

Lone Drifter said:


> - a lot of modern anime is overrated, generic nonsense.
> - calling yourself an "otaku" is a bad idea.
> - the PS4's 2015 lineup is pretty dull and uninspired.
> - Nintendo really need to stop making games for a few years.
> - most comics are way too overpriced and take away the fun.
> - the Star Wars franchise is becoming far too bloated again.


Yeah I agree with pretty much all of this.


----------



## Anxious Adam Black

sajs said:


> * Matrix sucks
> * Lord of the rings is better than starwars
> * Microsoft is better than Apple in the majority of stuff


...and this (although not sure where I stand with LOTR and Star Wars, all I know is I consider both better than Harry Potter).


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Esteban said:


> - Skyrim is terrible, even with mods or the "right" mods. On top of that the modding community is inefficient because they cannot be bothered to create a compilation of the best mods. No. You have to ****ing download a bunch of software, create patches, and jump through so many hoops just to _try_ and make the game worth playing. And, despite all my efforts, the game is _still_ garbage.


It can be pretty fun if you use good mods though. Right now i'm using immersive mods(hunter born, realistic needs) along side skyrim redone, immersive creatures, deadly dragons+dragon combat overhaul and revenge of the enemies.

I can't even solo the game now. I need at least 2 or 3 followers, but i used 4 to be sure and the battles are often even.

The only thing i hate is, Skyrim isn't made for playing like this, so you basically need to make followers essential because there's no way to resurrect them without making them into thralls, which is too bad.

The fun part are bosses. They are hard as heck and take some planning.
I lost a few times against Red eagle, which is a sissy pushover in the vanilla game.


----------



## Gavroche

I don't think the Marvel Studios movies are really any good. The best films that use Marvel characters are the X-Men films which are produced by 20th Century FOX.


----------



## Esteban

Scrub-Zero said:


> It can be pretty fun if you use good mods though. Right now i'm using immersive mods(hunter born, realistic needs) along side skyrim redone, immersive creatures, deadly dragons+dragon combat overhaul and revenge of the enemies.
> 
> I can't even solo the game now. I need at least 2 or 3 followers, but i used 4 to be sure and the battles are often even.
> 
> The only thing i hate is, Skyrim isn't made for playing like this, so you basically need to make followers essential because there's no way to resurrect them without making them into thralls, which is too bad.
> 
> The fun part are bosses. They are hard as heck and take some planning.
> I lost a few times against Red eagle, which is a sissy pushover in the vanilla game.


It's fun until some seam presents itself. And then I'm off to mod the game some more. But, after all that modding, those seams aren't going away because more and more keep becoming apprent. That's a problem because, if I'm looking for problems with the game, then I'm not having fun playing the game. Instead, I've become addicted to modding the game because of the apparent _potential_ of the game to offer a fun and immersive experience. That the game only rarely provided me with that sense of fun is bothersome. Instead of it being fun, it turned into a project. And, seriously, if I'm turning a game into a project, I've perverted the point of bothering with video games in the first place.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

fingertips said:


> is it an unpopular geeky opinion to say that's a pretty bad article?
> 
> also halo isn't that great


No, probably a popular one I'd imagine.

@Esteban but modding can be fun.

But also, Skyrim is fun.

'You're not a real otaku'

I bet they're crying inside.

You're really bothered about people referring to themselves by a term that you don't even use correctly in the first place and is often used derogatively in Japan? K den. Go ahead I guess.


----------



## Esteban

Persephone The Dread said:


> @*Esteban* but modding can be fun.


It is up to a point. When the game becomes more about modding than actual gaming though, which is what Skyrim ends up being for me, I don't think that's fun.

That I think the game is terrible outside of the potential for it to be fun, makes it all the more disappointing for me. It ended up being a whole lot of effort for a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Paper Samurai said:


> Firefly, while a decent show is massively overrated - much like the entire body of Joss Whedon's work.


yeah, he isn't all that great.



romeoindespair said:


> I love manga but hate comic books


 I think a lot of manga sucks, even the ones that spawn great anime.

I hate that "comic" books get labelled as superhero stuff or Archie. Its a medium. I like superhero stuff, but majority of my faves are non-superhero.



Charmander said:


> I haven't watched Firefly yet but I agree that Joss Whedon's stuff isn't really that great.


It was ok. Took from Outlaw Star, though.


----------



## Rixy

Whedon definitely has his strengths, particularly in establishing each character's identity and how they fit in the group (i.e. Firefly). However, a big problem of his is that he is way too eager to insert "Witty" dialogue when it's not needed. It's not that he isn't funny, it's just that it can be really in congruent to the particular scene. The Hulk/Loki scene in the Avengers is ridiculous. I still like the guy but he isn't perfect. 

Game of Thrones take itself WAY too seriously. I really, really like the show but the obsession over death and brutality ends up looking silly when it gets to be too much. "The Red Wedding", in my opinion, was gloriously overrated and ended up being laughable. It definitely needs to tone down on the death and misery so that the moments of tragedy stand out more when they inevitably occur. Less is more. 

The Power Rangers reboot short film is indicative of Hollywood's obsession of taking remnants of nostalgia to exploit society's childhood memories and make money from it. I actually thought that the movie was a subversive criticism of this practice but now everyone is clamouring for a gritty reboot project. You want to take a corny TV show but you don't want it to be mocked, so it becomes "gritty" i.e. blood and boobs. It doesn't age well, look at every superhero comic from the 90s.


----------



## Lone Drifter

I found Merle more interesting than Daryl in The Walking Dead.
Mars Attacks was a really fun movie and I'd love to see one for Dinosaurs Attack!
I hate Buffy the Vampire Slayer, it was too angst ridden.
I hate Harry Potter, I roll my eyes whenever I hear a kid call it "dark".
Space Above and Beyond was a good show that ended on a big cliffhanger. 
Bully was RockStar's best game.
The recent Transformer films have been awful.
Heath Ledger's Joker was too dull, I liked the look, but Jack Nicholson was better.


----------



## Anxious Adam Black

Gavroche said:


> I don't think the Marvel Studios movies are really any good. The best films that use Marvel characters are the X-Men films which are produced by 20th Century FOX.


Idk, I quite like the SpiderMan films with Tobey Maguire in them, and 'Avengers Assemble' (but that's "too popular" in this particular thread, I know). Even the Hulk films weren't that bad (IMO I think the fact that people generally don't take to the Hulk as much as the other Marvel heroes kind of helped blight their opinions on the films a bit, 1st one was a bit crap though).


----------



## Infexxion

Mass Effect is the best game of the trilogy. 
Dragon Age: Inquisition, while good, wasn't amazing.


----------



## Estillum

The batgirl comic cover controversy was completely ridiculous.

Case in point, all these covers whent completely unabated


----------



## Akashic Records

Kind Of said:


> Warcraft > WoW


Very much so.



fingertips said:


> games with low-res pixel art are often more visually appealing than multimillion dollar AAA games
> 
> related to that, high production value holds some games back.


Totally.

- I prefer Superman over Batman.
- I prefer the second Matrix movie over the first one.
- I heavily prefer the first and second Harry Potter movies over the others. I think it's unreasonable to change the approach to how a universe is interpreted in the middle of making a bundle of movies.


----------



## romeoindespair

This










Is better than this










And this is better than both


----------



## TuxedoChief

The 'PC Master Race' needs to die.
I liked the Green Goblin Power Ranger.
I hate games with low TTK's, I like having a chance to fight back.
FPS's need to take a break.


----------



## Malek

Attack on Titan may be overrated but I liked the character Captain Levi, reminded me of another anime character Hajime Saito from Ruroni Kenshin, that cold yet calculating demeanor yet a good person at heart.



Anyways 

-The show Angel was better than Buffy
-Artemis Entreri was more interesting than Drizzt
-Log Horizon is better written compared to SAO due to the main character not being a Mary Sue.
-Naruto and OnePiece though entertaining should of ended awhile ago instead of beating around the bush for years.
-They should combine a Harvest Moon & Zelda like game, instead of implementing bad RuneFactory games with boring combat or annoying chores.
-The ponies fad was amusing for a second but is still for the most part annoying.
-PSO2 should still be released in the west even if it's now outdated.
-Big Bang Theory wasn't that great.


I concur with


-Nintendo dropping the ball
-Warcraft > WoW
-Eternal Darkness > Resident Evil
-Final Fantasy or Pokemon, turn based games tho initially fun, got boring fast.


Everyone is entitled to an opinion.


----------



## BillDauterive

It is completely beyond me why people would not support microSD slots (expandable storage) in smartphones.


----------



## Fat Man

romeoindespair said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is better than this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is better than both


I couldn't agree more with this. Ren & Stimpy is legendary(at least to me it is)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

If you rant at a developer to remove content from their twitter because it's sexist, you have not won because you are 'right' you have won because everyone is terrified of being called sexist.

If you wish to see a certain type of content for the love of god STOP BEING A PROFESSIONAL ***** AND USE POSITIVE REINFORCEMENT FOR ONCE IN YOUR LIFE.

Most of your, and others like yourself's twitter pages are full of things you don't like. And sometimes things you admit to liking that you strongly disagree with :S this weakens your resolve.

You are behaving like a Fascist, using fear and guilt to police.

I didn't say anything like this to her. I politely suggested that perhaps she'd been hypocritical. She blocked me because she wants an echo chamber.

She should start a hashtag for herself #letmespeakandeveryoneelseshutthehellup <--- that should be **** not hell, but I can't include swearwords in hashtags here.


----------



## 58318

^ What happened?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

VincentAdultman said:


> ^ What happened?


Nothing particularly mindblowing. I'm just in a mood.

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/fable-dev-apologizes-for-cleavage-tweets/1100-6426223/

A day or so before spacekatgal (Brianna Wu) said she played through Dragons Crown as the sorceress and enjoyed it.

She admitted to feeling ashamed about that, but seriously. If you're that against a type of product why the **** would you pay to play it? And tweet about it with a picture of the woman who has even more breasts on show than the Lionhead tweet? Even if it is just to show how ashamed you are. You are effectively promoting it.

She got responses like: 'I've always said it's OK to like problematic media'

YOU WHAT? ARE YOU SERIOUS RIGHT NOW Ian Miles Cheong? I hope that's a sarcastic joke.

Also, stop trying to make me dislike people who own Apple Macs. I'm trying so hard not to right now. Maybe you should remove your cover #changethecoverdude

So, anyway I pointed out 'isn't that a bit hypocritical given your response to the fable tweets?' aaaand she blocked me not long afterwards. This is the only time I've ever posted on anything she's tweeted.


----------



## 58318

^ I just try to laugh at them now. I cant go back down that rabbit hole again, I'll go crazy.


----------



## regimes

anita sarkeesian is 100% right and a gem to the industry


----------



## fingertips

total biscuit is awful.

the idea that any sort of review of a creative work can be objective is absurd.

old b&w mac games are awesome.


----------



## Paper Samurai

fingertips said:


> total biscuit is awful.
> 
> the idea that any sort of review of a creative work can be objective is absurd.
> 
> old b&w mac games are awesome.


TotalBiscuit is one of the best _reviewers_ out there. When I say that I mean someone that points out which games are good value for money and which aren't. The majority of people who play games want this, as evidenced by the fact he's the most popular Steam curator and the most viewed dedicated PC game channel on Youtube. The majority of people have not got the luxury of being able to play every single game out there - unlike a lot of professional critics/blogger who receive free 'review' copies. This is where the desire for objectivity comes in, or at the very least the pursuit of it.

There's a been a movement lately who want games to be viewed more as art which is where I think this idea of subjectivity is coming in. Now, I'll assume the intentions here are good (although there have been some claims against it) - but the bottom line is, the majority of the people who play games do not want this type of focus.

Let me address this point that you made too (assuming you're referring to games which is a big talking point at the moment):



> the idea that any sort of review of a creative work can be objective is absurd.


That's where you're wrong I'm afraid - video games have always been an amalgamation of both the creative and aspects that are objective. Yes an art style & music are subjective, but the preciseness of controls are measurable, the performance the game can achieve relative to system spec is a benchmark, frame rate is quantifiable, many game design choices can be examined through logical means, server up time for multiplayer/online game-play features is a binary proposition, the amount of bugs and glitches are categoric and not open to interpretation... I could go on.

*One final thing, in case anyone's interested. TotalBiscuit has responded to these claims recently:


----------



## Cloudsephiroth

I hate minecraft.


----------



## Kind Of

Clara Oswald is terrible, especially as a woman with no real personality or purpose of her own except to prop up or complement the men and be either sexy, sassy, or a ***** in a normally progressive soft sci-fi show. She's also terrible simply because she's a big step down in depth, characterization, and conflict from former companions.

I'm surprised anyone likes her at all and that she's still here.

Then again, what can we expect? Moffat's handling of the Matt Smith era brought in a lot of people who are essentially what the stupider Invader Zim fans grew into, and they're still obsessed with OmGRAndoMness!11! Who needs a flawed character with a history and a family that you can relate to when you have that?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

1. I hate LED fans (and LEDs on, in and around computers in general). How does it make any sense whatsoever to put a big, obnoxious light on your fan? Fans should not be seen or heard.

2. I hate flashy cases with side panel windows. A computer should be a silent black box that does it's thing without calling attention to itself.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I think PS4 AND XBox1 are kinda let downs. Such tiny libraries. Like they weren't ready.



Estillum said:


> The batgirl comic cover controversy was completely ridiculous.
> 
> Case in point, all these covers whent completely unabated


I know, right? It's Spider-Woman's butt all over again. Heh.



TuxedoChief said:


> The 'PC Master Race' needs to die.
> I liked the Green Goblin Power Ranger.
> I hate games with low TTK's, I like having a chance to fight back.
> FPS's need to take a break.


Agreed.
Same.
What's TTK?
I agree... You have a Master Chief avatar.


----------



## Genos

mass effect 1 was far superior to mass effect 2


----------



## Estillum

I didn't like Gta V. I genuinely wanted all three protagonists to off themselves I disliked them so much, and the only true new game play additions are a bunch of ****ing around nobody asked for and bank heists. Why would I want to play golf, hunt deer, or do a ****ing triathlon in a video game? especially one in which you can steal cars and kill people? Also I thought after games like Saints Row three, Just Cause 2, and Red Faction: Guerilla that Gta would change up their game play a bit, but no, it's just the basest form of sandbox game play in a higher resolution setting, so why would I play it over the former games?


----------



## Wirt

After playing bloodborne, videos of the souls games (that I never played) look really underwhelming


----------



## Ntln

I found Dragon Age II to be quite good.

Though I'm a PC gamer (exclusively even, held a controller like 3 times in my life), I reeeeeally think PC gamers take graphics and small technical details waaaay too seriously (though maybe it's because I'm too poor to afford a proper gaming PC)

Sword Art Online was meh, even during the "good" part of the show. It was a great concept, but they just made it boring and cliche

Gurren Lagann was much better than Kill la Kill, and Kill la Kill just felt confused as to what type of show it wanted to be in general

I can't stand weeaboos. It's one thing to like anime and/or manga, it's one thing to like and respect Japanese culture, but it's a whole other to be utterly obsessed with it and think it's the best thing in the world. Anime and manga are just another medium, just like TV shows or comics books, there's going to be good ones and bad ones, and if it's the only media you like, you're missing out on a lot. Japan has a very rich and interesting culture and I definitely respect it and want to visit some day, but it's by no means a paradise on Earth to be worshiped (and it's very different from how most weeaboos view it). 

Apple products suck. They're not just "overrated" and "overpriced", they're outright inferior to the competition.


----------



## Fat Man

-I don't mind paying over $12.99 for Amiibo. However, $40 is my limit.

-Most people prefer Super Sonico over Pochaco, or they flat out hate her. I like both Sonic and Pochaco, but I'm a much bigger fan of Pochaco. chubbier the better.


----------



## Wylini

Final Fantasy 13 is better than Final Fantasy 7 IMO


----------



## Estillum

Tv Tropes is the ****ing antithesis of creativity


----------



## Wirt

i find captain america to be a really boring character


----------



## meepie

I don't like the Walking Dead, I don't like Game of Thrones. I've never watched Star Wars, fell half asleep during it.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Modern games suck. Expansion packs that're just locked material on discs, buying subscriptions to play a game you paid $60 for already, and games going back on lack-story for more action (MMOs).


----------



## Wirt

uffi said:


> I didn't really like him until i saw the winter soldier.


I liked the bad guy more than captain america. He's just too...all american lol. I'm not big on his acting either..he was better as the human torch


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I hate steam, but i'm forced to go through it to enjoy my hobby? That's no better than a toll booth on a highway.



JustThisGuy said:


> Modern games suck. Expansion packs that're just locked material on discs, buying subscriptions to play a game you paid $60 for already, and games going back on lack-story for more action (MMOs).


The gaming industry as a whole suck balls(at least the big dogs running the show). It's more stagnant than a 200 year old bog. Paid mods was even more proof that greed runs the whole thing and gamers are just $$$ icons in the industry's eyes.

Ask me again why i don't buy consoles or that many PC games these days.


----------



## Vividly

Both Avenger movies aren't that good...


----------



## Raimee

Dragon Age 2 sure isn't perfect, but it's not as bad as people try to make it out to be. The fandom for this series is pretty terrible, and it surprises me. The writing was pretty botched for the most part, but at the same time, it was a fun experience. Could have been more, but it is what it is and it certainly isn't the worst game out there.

80% of anime in general is overrated. I use to adore the hell out of it, til I realized that a lot of anime fans in my age bracket tend to be hyperactive and hard to be around. On top of that, after watching Ghibli films and a few more series that had a darker nature(2003's FMA, for example) I kind of lost interest in general. I'll still watch some series from time to time, but if it's extremely popular I usually skip over it since the mainstream stuff tends to be pretty damn shallow and thoughtless.
^ Speaking of which, I don't care for Pokemon that much. Yet nerdy teens seem to think it's the holy grail or something? I enjoyed the cartoons when I was around seven, but that was it. The video games couldn't hold my attention and I'm not a card-game person.
^ I don't like DBZ either and can't really understand how people think it's complex and moving.

I'm not a fan of Star Wars or Star Trek. I love sci-fi, but I just can't get in to either of them. Same goes for Doctor Who. I find it incredibly cheesy.

I actually prefer the Hobbit films over the book. My only qualm with the entire series is that I didn't like Tauriel(why does she exist?) and Battle of Five Armies felt way too... fast. It wasn't that investing. The first film was super enjoyable, though.

Fullmetal from 2003 was better than Brotherhood and original by comparison, more or less. The ending was crap and the movie following it was terrible, but overall, 2003 has Brotherhood beat in terms of storyline, theme and characterization. I strongly preferred the "homonculus were the result of the transmutations" part of it and felt Dante was a better antagonist than Father for the fact that she wasn't a generic "I want to be God and rule" villain.

I've barely played any Zelda and Final Fantasy games. While their soundtracks are great, I don't really think the storylines are that good for most of them(FF has some gems) nor did I ever like the idea of each Link being a different person.

I don't think Kingdom of Hearts is all everyone's made it out to be and don't like the idea of the Disney characters being involved. At all. =|


----------



## Surly Wurly

i liked the mass effect ending


----------



## UnderdogWins

I hate the movie Napoleon Dynamite. 



I like the Big Bang Theory (it’s not the best show but still enjoyable)


----------



## Earthshine

overly obsessed with the band Rush. and also Minecraft


----------



## whocares187

Eternity and infinite seem more plausible to me than a big bang to evolution, or god. even if we have the tools to end our planet life will survive somehow, I even believe we've risen to this level of technology in the past just to destroy and rebuild.


----------



## Darktower776

I liked both of the new Star Trek movies better than any of the TV series or older movies.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Street Fighter really isn't that great a game series.
Minecraft is so dumb.
Final Fantasy needs to end the series, and start over with new creations so it will be on their own merit.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Jango's death was worse than Boba's.


----------



## regimes

the avengers was rly boring.
i also liked the prequels better than the originals oops


----------



## i just want luv

Mortal Kombat X is a parody of Mortal Kombat's legacy. They've completely ransacked and fiddled the theme of MK and made the series into a C-grade action flick where good guys pull solutions out of their bums and antagonists are never threats to begin with - only serving to be punch-lines for cheesy one-liners until a predictable finale that not only lacks sense, but degrades everything MK stands for.

Mortal Kombat is a fighting game. A fighting game. Based on martial arts. Martial Arts. In Mortal Kombat X, the basis are guns, bombs, whips, laser swords, powers, futuristic weapon-abc, weapons, weapons, armor. There's faintly hand to hand combat anymore, it's become a superhero rip-off. Remember when we were worried of it being like Injustice? Yeah? Yeah? No?

All the characters are boring except Mileena, Rain, Tanya, Kotal. Two of those characters aren't even playable. And one of those characters - the most interesting one, mind you - [SPOILERS][SPOILERS][SPOILERS][Who gives a crap?] dies early in the story. That makes for a boring mode. But, you're being too harsh, it's a fighting game, story doesn't matter.

Yes it does. Why do you think they had to reboot the franchise? (I get it, it was also partially to rid MKA's reputation namesake as a whole.)

Not saying the story was bad, but it wasn't good. It parred on below average. More on these boring characters - the designs are ridiculously bland. Half of the roster sports the same color scheme and similar outfits to boot.

What makes that more of a problem is that all the characters are nearly the same in general: Sonya; Cassie; Johnny; Jax; Jacqui; Kano, just ball them all up into one package because they're all from the same origin. There's 1 character that was meant to be 6. Kung Lao; Kang; Jin, 3 more that's really just 1. Kenshi; Takeda; Ermac; Scorpion...

Way too many coming from the same background here. Way too many friendships, shared moves, shared powers, looks. Where's the bad guys? None of them do anything. The story could be summed up as:

Oh, hey, Johnny beats Shinnok the-Elder-God-who's-stronger-than-Shao Kahn, didn't know he could do that... Oh, hey, the lady who hates him has his babies. Oh, hey, a new bad guy who's completely irrelevant to this plot, hiiii. Welp, Shinnok got loose, again. Welp, Shinnok's dead... again...

Mortal Kombat is supposed to be evil. It's not supposed to have happy endings like this. Mortal Kombat X has officially taken the mainstream approach. We already no longer get evil sensory music, pretty soon we'll be getting pop bands and dub-step for the Dead Pool stage. Taylor Swift, Hello! Can't wait for a boyfriend track playing while I input Fatalities.

Which brings me to the stages. They have the same problem as the characters. No diversity. There's what 13 stages in the game? Eight of them are look alikes. Along with 3 more look alikes. Only 2 stages stand out, and that's Kutan Jungle and Jensei Chamber. The game lacks MK9's and every MK before's artistry.

I'm bashing MKX, yeah. Bashing the mud hole out of it's presentation. Is it a good game? Yes. It's a great game. Is it memorable? Not in my book. Not by a long shot. Maybe if they used the time that they used to put in all those dialogue intros and used it to have creative maps and Stage Fatalities and costumes and story, I'd have a completely different opinion.

How useless, all of those dialogue intros. How wasteful all of those QTEs. Oh, I forgot to bash the Brutalities. They do suck, yes indeed. They suck 'parrot strudels. They're like cheap plastic implants for finishers. Many do'not realize that these so-called "Brutalities" were side gimmicks in MK9's Challenge Tower.

But aside from that I despise them tainting the Brutality name, they would be better off if you could actually do them at the Finish Him sign. Y'know the stable of Mortal Kombat. I don't want to pull them off by accident, I want to beat my helpless opponent after dead-Shao Kahn gives the order! What is life if not remaining true to roots?

PS: Reptile begins a new streak for worst costume/design. He's the third most popular character. How is he consistently the worse looking in the entire game? "Pallet swap" my boogers. Human Reptile is worked into his backstory. Is he supposed to ignore his goals forever? The character literally wants to reattain his human form, which is his full strength. It's been 10+ years people! And he hasn't made a single stride for that goal. Or any goal. He hasn't done anything in 20 years other than get his a** kicked while serving someone.


----------



## i just want luv

I'm in a rant-acious mood, so buckle up. (Not really, I'm tired of writing.)

Dragon Ball Z's coming out with a new series, but I just want to say that the show's new content have been on a downhill slope in some areas. Namely, the design of new characters. Beerus? Egyptian purple dog guy. I don't have much problems with him. But I got major stones against Whis or whatever the donuts his name is.

Looks like a cloud took a slurpee turd on his scalp and told him to "be my *****." He wears make-up. I'm not against it. Wear make-up. But Lipstick? Alright, I'll give you that. You've the right to express. But if you for one second want me to accept you as being stronger than all my childhood heros and villains, and you're skinnier than a flattened toothpick, then I got forty-seven words for you!

suck rancor thighs of elephant madness squatting pigs out of birth control cus **** you and be a family man and drink while dying from my donkey's piss, you irresponsible mentoring piece of decaying rabbit liver, I hate you and forever will, sincerely, constipation awaits brb nvm it was just you you ****er.

Other than that, I can't wait for the new series.


----------



## Three Nines Fine

Dishonored sucks.


----------



## KangalLover

I hate all of jrpg games especially final fantasy.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Star Trek is boring.


----------



## Estillum

Smash brothers is a lot more fun with items and final destination is ****ing boring.


----------



## Ignopius

*Unpopular Opinions*
-Pokemon R/B/Y and Pokemon G/S/C were the weakest in the series. People who think otherwise are blinded by nostalgia and lack the ability to look at these games objectively. 
-Shonen Style Anime is for children. This includes shows such as Naruto, Bleach, and DBZ. They have one dimensional characters and have terribly crafted and simple stories. 
-Super Hero movies are overrated and generic (including the Avenger movies). 
I really wish billions of dollars would be spent on something original and not lame fleshed out and repeated ideas. 
-PC gaming is infinitely better than console gaming. Just having everything on one device is much simpler. And being able to change out my hardware every few years rather than buy a whole new machine is much more efficient and gives more flexibility. 
-MMOs are mediocre and boring
-Military FPS's are overdone and not exciting
-Apple is a cult. Not that there products are bad, but the way their fans obsess over it and have undying loyalty towards it, is disgusting. 
-Too early to update to 4k
-3D will never be the standard for TVs


----------



## Ignopius

Estillum said:


> Smash brothers is a lot more fun with items and final destination is ****ing boring.


Depends. Items make the game more luck than skill. Some people have more fun playing competitive matches.


----------



## Estillum

Ignopius said:


> *Unpopular Opinions*
> -Pokemon R/B/Y and Pokemon G/S/C were the weakest in the series. People who think otherwise are blinded by nostalgia and lack the ability to look at these games objectively.


Not the best but I wouldn't consider them the weakest. What would be the peak then? Certainly not the current editions..


----------



## Kind Of

Wine even runs old Windows games better than Windows' own compatibility software or DOSBox. As in, it actually runs some of my favorite titles from 1993 and doesn't just shrug at me.

Why are you even in my home Windows. I don't need you for games at all.


----------



## Surly Wurly

something about this thread really tickles me xD


----------



## Ignopius

Estillum said:


> Not the best but I wouldn't consider them the weakest. What would be the peak then? Certainly not the current editions..


I haven't played X/Y. But I think D/P/Pt were a big step forward in the series with the introduction of wifi battling, physical/special split, and re-balancing many of the under-powered and useless Pokemon.

The first two were the weakest. The first one was completely unbalanced with Psychic types with the move Amnesia. The game had awkward looking sprites and clunky and slow animations. The second one had the worst region. Because gamefreak had this 'brilliant' idea it was going to fit both Kanto and Johto on the same cartridge which in practice turned out to be a disaster. Not only is Kanto gimped from the original landscape but Johto suffered not being nearly as expansive. It just felt it lacked depth of the original game. Also the story in the first two Pokemon games were mediocre compared to the rest of the series.

Edit: Also I must add that the first two had the most basic and least strategic combat of the installments. The battle system just has improved massively since those games.


----------



## Stormtalon

I honestly think Shadow of the Colossus is over-rated and not very much fun at all.


----------



## Ntln

A few more (since geek culture has been pissing me off lately)

- Geeks are the world's biggest hipsters. Obsessed with everything retro, hating on mainstream titles just because they're mainstream. No, you're opinion isn't everything. If you don't like something, find, but stop acting like an elitist douche.

- Related to this, look, some retro games are great, and there are certainly problems with modern games (e.g. huge amount of bugs at almost every release) but ffs, stop acting like they all suck. I'd rather play a massive open world game that lets me find interesting quests on my own than play some generic platformer with a very basic storyline. And that doesn't mean I'm "ruining gaming"

- The Witcher series- FAR superior to the Dragon Age series in terms of meaningful choices. Also, the first Witcher game, clumsy yes, but highly underrated

- You shouldn't judge any show or game before you play/watch it. I find this especially true with anime fans for some reason. They don't even watch a show, or watch the first couple of episodes with an extreme bias in mind already, and then just hate it because it's mainstream, a certain genre or because of its fanbase


----------



## MetalheadFurry

I cant stand anime hardly at all

I dont really care for MMORPGS

Dota 2 and LoL are basically the same concept, yet people still argue to the death for which ones better (please help me  ) 

I thought Skyrim was insanely boring... Fallout games are 100 times better

I actually didnt think Sonic 06' was that bad.


----------



## Estillum

Ignopius said:


> I haven't played X/Y. But I think D/P/Pt were a big step forward in the series with the introduction of wifi battling, physical/special split, and re-balancing many of the under-powered and useless Pokemon.


That explains why I still enjoy them then, I'm probably the most casual Pokemon player in the world. I couldn't give a **** about stats and balance just give me some animals that I can stuff into balls and force to fight each other against their will and I'm golden. The only reason I don't like X and Y is the stupid friends they force you to talk to and the creepy uncle level of player hand holding, which you'd think would be unnecessary this many installments in but evidently not.


----------



## Surly Wurly

everyone loves to hate on hipsters but I think that *all *subcultures are guilty of snobbery. I love having some young hipster friends so I can check out the weird sh!t they've been listening to and therefore skip through the dross of modern culture and get straight to the stuff thats right at the cutting edge of pretentiousness


----------



## AngelClare

Darktower776 said:


> I liked both of the new Star Trek movies better than any of the TV series or older movies.












You can't be serious.


----------



## Ignopius

MetalheadFurry said:


> I cant stand anime hardly at all
> 
> I dont really care for MMORPGS
> 
> Dota 2 and LoL are basically the same concept, yet people still argue to the death for which ones better (please help me  )
> 
> I thought Skyrim was insanely boring... Fallout games are 100 times better
> 
> I actually didnt think Sonic 06' was that bad.


There are really good Anime's out there if you look passed the ones that aired on TV. I think giving something like Fate Zero a shot is a good starting point for anime. It's only 24 episodes long.

Skyrim was pretty ground breaking when it released. I put over 160 hours in the game within a month.

I think all Sonic games since the first 3 are utter garbage including the Adventure games.


----------



## Ignopius

Ntln said:


> A few more (since geek culture has been pissing me off lately)
> 
> - Geeks are the world's biggest hipsters. *Obsessed with everything retro, hating on mainstream titles just because they're mainstream.* No, you're opinion isn't everything. If you don't like something, find, but stop acting like an elitist douche.
> 
> - Related to this, look, some retro games are great, and there are certainly problems with modern games (e.g. huge amount of bugs at almost every release) but ffs, stop acting like they all suck. I'd rather play a massive open world game that lets me find interesting quests on my own than play some generic platformer with a very basic storyline. And that doesn't mean I'm "ruining gaming"
> 
> - The Witcher series- FAR superior to the Dragon Age series in terms of meaningful choices. *Also, the first Witcher game, clumsy yes, but highly underrated*
> 
> - Y*ou shouldn't judge any show or game before you play/watch it. I find this especially true with anime fans for some reason.* They don't even watch a show, or watch the first couple of episodes with an extreme bias in mind already, and then just hate it because it's mainstream, a certain genre or because of its fanbase


-Not aware of these people. Most I know like both old stuff and new.

-Yes, the combat in the first Witcher wasn't the best but the characters, storyline, and potion system were spot on. I actually enjoyed it more than the second (not the third though).

-Completely agree. Just because something is mainstream, doesn't make it bad. Vice versa just because something is mainstream, doesn't make it good either. Super Hero movies generally suck yet do well at the box office. They are the most generic and simplistic movies on the market. But animes such as Death Note and Full Metal Alchemist are masterpieces despite their popularity.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I haven't played any of the Silent Hill games. But I really love the imagery and everything I've seen/read about the games though. I might be the biggest fan that's never played them.

I kind of want to play them on PC though but only the newer ones are on steam and I don't want to use an emulator to play the older ones. I do have a PS3 so I could play the first game on it, but I'm so lazy about the idea of plugging/unplugging my PS3. It's not even funny. This is how bad my brain is. As for PS2 I'd probably have to play that downstairs in the living room. Which is weird now. I don't know why it's weird because I spent years playing games downstairs. Well one screen has a TV in a awkward position that'd be no fun, but the other room should be fine. Minus the uncomfy seats in there now. But still.

You've been reading Persephone's random stream of conciousness.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

MetalheadFurry said:


> I actually didnt think Sonic 06' was that bad.


Sonic 06 isn't as bad as Sonic Boom. I have interest in playing Sonic 06 because some aspects of the game are decent, such as the music and the level design. Plus the fact that I'm a major Sonic fan. Sonic Boom however, has nothing going for it.

Sonic 06 is a bad game, that's basically fact, with its atrocious story, copious amounts of long loading screens, and the fact that it is just an unfinished game. Sega released a game that is forever in beta form, for the 15th anniversary of Sonic the Hedgehog. The implication that Princess Elise (a human), has a major crush on Sonic (an anthropomorphic blue hedgehog) to the point where she would kiss his lips is seriously cringe inducing.


----------



## MetalheadFurry

ShatteredGlass said:


> Sonic 06 isn't as bad as Sonic Boom. I have interest in playing Sonic 06 because some aspects of the game are decent, such as the music and the level design. Plus the fact that I'm a major Sonic fan. Sonic Boom however, has nothing going for it.
> 
> Sonic 06 is a bad game, that's basically fact, with its atrocious story, copious amounts of long loading screens, and the fact that it is just an unfinished game. Sega released a game that is forever in beta form, for the 15th anniversary of Sonic the Hedgehog. The implication that Princess Elise (a human), has a major crush on Sonic (an anthropomorphic blue hedgehog) to the point where she would kiss his lips is seriously cringe inducing.


Eh I didnt think it was terrible... I just think it was rushed upon release, having said, if the Sonic Team remade It I feel it would be a lot better.


----------



## tokkitoria

I really hate it when people think that there are certain 'criteria' for being a 'real nerd.' So you only like mainstream stuff? That's cool. You only like indie stuff? That's cool. You like a bit of both? That's cool. We're all nerds here, don't put someone else down to bring yourself up. However, with that being said it bothers me when people who previously made fun of you for something are all over it once it does become mainstream. I've seen this happen often, and while I have no problem in someone liking something I do have a problem when someone is a hypocrite (or at least doesn't apologize or acknowledge it with something like 'hey i know i said those things but now that i've seen it it's actually pretty good and i apologize for being a jerk about it').

I'm also really not into this new jump scare game trend with Slenderman, Five Nights At Freddy's, etc. My sister is obsessed with them and that's fine but I will never be into it. Yeah sure they scare me but not in a 'good' way...if there's a good way to scare someone...does that make sense? I prefer horror games that are more psychological like Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem or Silent Hill. I'm not saying jump scares can't be an element of the game, but I'm finding that games are relying on them alone far too often.

Also, I hate first person shooters. Actually first person anything for the most part.


----------



## Dexdere

I hate the current state of the video game industry. 

A lot of people who are trying to get into the industry today/have made it in already are focused purely on social commentary and social issues at the core of it all. There is no evaluation or love for the games themselves anymore. Games are constantly being nit picketed and evaluated for anything that could be considered offensive, and developers keep getting into tussles and dramas within social media over it even when they go out of their way to avoid it. Gaming is nothing more than propaganda for journalism at this point. Much at fault here as well is the state of gamers, who are encouraging and promoting it all. 

Triple A games are a joke within themselves. The history of AAA gaming was an attempt to distinguish highly budgeted games under the bias of good, while leaving smaller projects without the label as lesser. It was an ingenious marketing ploy that soared off with the general audience on the rise and look out for anything branded as such. There is much needed appreciation that should be awarded to lesser known companies and faces who strive(d) to add depth and uniqueness to their lesser budgeted projects.


----------



## JustThisGuy

tokkitoria said:


> I really hate it when people think that there are certain 'criteria' for being a 'real nerd.' So you only like mainstream stuff? That's cool. You only like indie stuff? That's cool. You like a bit of both? That's cool. We're all nerds here, don't put someone else down to bring yourself up. However, with that being said it bothers me when people who previously made fun of you for something are all over it once it does become mainstream. I've seen this happen often, and while I have no problem in someone liking something I do have a problem when someone is a hypocrite (or at least doesn't apologize or acknowledge it with something like 'hey i know i said those things but now that i've seen it it's actually pretty good and i apologize for being a jerk about it').
> 
> Also, I hate first person shooters. Actually first person anything for the most part.


Yes, yes, yes. I hate a large portion of fandoms that I'm in bc of that crap. People need to chill.

I'm also a hard sell with fps. I like Bioshock... Yep. Heh.


----------



## Estillum

I like starcraft one miles over the second.

I actively dislike and do not even remotely understand the existence of the game theorists. You could say "Actually Mario hates peach but saves her because she's his landlord and he also has rampant incestuous butt sex with Luigi because..." and literately any explanation you come up with off the top of your head would have indefinitely more weight and cultural relevance then any "theory" they have ever come up with.

Racing games are boring.

I have absolutely no interest in competitive gaming. Anything from Lol to team fortress, I can't play it. Hackers, obsessive players who play twenty hours a day, massive amounts of **** talking... I just don't enjoy it and am not willing to sink such a large sum of time into something so fleeting.


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep

I've never even played Kingdom Hearts and I already don't like it. I did watch my sister play it at the urging of her boyfriend and she didn't even like it. I've posted this opinion on another forum and I'm always reprimanded for it and encouraged to try it but I honestly can't bring myself to play it. It's even sitting on my game self since I found it for $5 but I've never touched it. I'm not going to force myself to play a game I'm already disinterested in and unenthusiastic about.

Koei's Warriors games get constant backlash for its repetitive gameplay but I still can't help but love it. It at least taught me about Japanese history, albeit in an over the top and slightly inaccurate manner. I guess you could call it a guilty pleasure.

Despite Zelda fans' constant bickering about motion controls ruining the game I think Skyward Sword is one of my favorite games in the series. Sure I had a few problems but it was never so bad that it took away from the experience. I think one of its main strengths is a story that actually makes you care about the characters, especially the fact that Zelda isn't a bland princess you just met but a childhood friend with obvious chemistry with Link which makes seeing their interactions all the more enjoyable.


----------



## Dehabilitated

I don't understand why so many people like the fallout series.


----------



## Estillum

Not sure if this is really an unpopular opinion but I have a weird fascination with old games, many of which came out long before I was born. I'm not entirely sure why, I have no nostalgia towards them as I grew up mainly playing poorly rendered 3d games.. But I genuinely get enjoyment out of them and I find the creator(s) attempts to render their ambitions with the extremely limited technology incredibly endearing for some reason. Case in point I spent seven hours (in bursts not consecutively) playing through duke nukem one, and have sunk countless hours into daggerfall, for the unacquainted two games that look like this:


















Also I never really liked dinosaurs.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@Estillum

I like old games too. I didn't get to play a lot of them on computers when i was young. We were too poor to afford a pc and family members who had them lived far away.

I get a kick out of trying new ones on dosbox or Gog.com these days. I tried lode runner for C64 a few days ago. It's a pretty awesome little game.

Check out the original System Shock when you get a chance. It's pretty damn good.


----------



## RandomGentleman

VipFuj said:


> Ughhh gawwwd
> 
> 
> 
> (I dont, for sa reasons since the employees tend to all up in your business and it stresses me out. Minus that, I'd shop there)


Truth be told I also have never had a problem with Gamestop. Well, over here it's "EB Games" but they're basically the same. Nearly all the employees I've encountered have been helpful and knowledgeable on video gaming, and I've never found them all that annoying.

The only problem I've had with them are the low prices for trading in games, but then again I never trade games in anyways so that's never bothered me.


----------



## Estillum

The people who ask for credit for ripping sprites baffle me, especially the ones with the gall to put "do not steal" on their sheets. The work is already copyrighted and of someone else creation, either humbly except that people may appreciate the paltry effort you exerted to cut and paste some one else's artwork, or just don't ****ing bother.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I hate portable computers. Laptops, tablets, phones. Whatever. I hate the fact that they exist. They don't have the right to exist. They simply detract from the true and righteous path. The desktop. Not everything that is newer is better.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

WillYouStopDave said:


> I hate portable computers. Laptops, tablets, phones. Whatever. I hate the fact that they exist. They don't have the right to exist. They simply detract from the true and righteous path. The desktop. Not everything that is newer is better.


I like my phone though. When i have an appointment somewhere it's useful as a distraction from people in the bus/subway or the waiting room(stress management tool). I use it as a portable gaming machine mostly.


----------



## Estillum

Scrub-Zero said:


> @Estillum
> 
> I like old games too. I didn't get to play a lot of them on computers when i was young. We were too poor to afford a pc and family members who had them lived far away.
> 
> I get a kick out of trying new ones on dosbox or Gog.com these days. I tried lode runner for C64 a few days ago. It's a pretty awesome little game.
> 
> Check out the original System Shock when you get a chance. It's pretty damn good.


Forgive me, I saw the notification and thought "I'll reply later" then completely forgot about it, and now it's been so long it feels too awkward to genuinely reply..


----------



## Kind Of

Baldur's Gate I and II are excellent role-playing games, but not a single person with design experience ever came within pissing distance of either of them.


----------



## GodOfBeer

E-sports are a joke. Those e-athletes are a bunch of no-lifers who failed at school. The worse way to waste their life than playing the same game for 12 hours a day is to be a crackhead.


----------



## VeMuñeca

I think the new Tomb Raider games look good and all, but they really need to stop making them. It is like they've become all about "cool graphics" instead of an interesting story . . .:crying:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kind Of said:


> Baldur's Gate I and II are excellent role-playing games, but not a single person with design experience ever came within pissing distance of either of them.


In a league of their own for sure.

They're even better if you get mods that fix the bugs(like the shapeshifter werewolf bug) and the mod that lets you play BG 1&2 +expansions seamlessly from beginning to end. Now that's a lot of hours well spent


----------



## Kind Of

Scrub-Zero said:


> In a league of their own for sure.
> 
> They're even better if you get mods that fix the bugs(like the shapeshifter werewolf bug) and the mod that lets you play BG 1&2 +expansions seamlessly from beginning to end. Now that's a lot of hours well spent


I'm not using mods, but I'm considering it if it will improve the experience.

Next time I want an RPG, I think I'll just go beg Larian Studios for another Divinity: Original Sin. They spoiled me. In the end, I want a clean interface and smooth combat in a game and to leave pure storytelling to books.


----------



## DJAshton

I hate anime.


----------



## Distinctive Temptations

I use and like Internet Explorer. Hate Chrome, Firefox is meh.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

http://i.imgur.com/1Xr9th8.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/L17CMdG.jpg


----------



## Persephone The Dread

so much ebegging in f2p Runescape. I forgot, doesn't happen quite as much in members. Just had two people try to get me to give them money but I need everything I can get right now for a bond. One of the two was in a similar predicament to me with all his cash tied up in members items you can't sell on f2p (I didn't manage to sell a large chunk of those items before my internet crashed and I lost membership ¬_¬) Then a third guy asked me why I need a bond well... Why do you think lol? So I can go back to playing without being begged for cash le membership.

Then another guy came running over asking people in general if they could give him an airstaff for free. I caved and swapped worlds 

Then someone wanted me to help them kill something what is this an mmo? Oh wait.

I seem to have become that guy™


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Most anime sucks.
Warhammer is for basement dwellers.


----------



## Estillum

Speedruns are foolish and a waste of effort, and the fact you have the fastest run in the world on some game means practically nothing.


----------



## green9206

Its OK to pirate video games if you can't afford them.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

My favourite game is Oblivion, modded of course. Reason: I mostly like to walk around enjoying the nature, landscapes and scenery.

You know any other games like that ?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Amorphousanomaly said:


> Most anime sucks.


I agree for the most part. There's some interesting anime worth watching in the pile of garbage though.



green9206 said:


> Its OK to pirate video games if you can't afford them.


I agree. I legit bought a lot of games that i pirated first without any intention of ever buying them in the first place. Saying piracy hurts the industry is a crock of ****. There's only a small amount of pirates and some of them even buy the games they like on sales even(like me). I always buy the games i know i'll play and replay, like elder scrolls, stalker, baldur's gate etc.

I wouldn't have half the games i own without piracy. Most of the games i try out get deleted within 2 hours. Do they really expect me to pay full price for less than two hours?


----------



## fotschi

Original ending of Evangelion is far better than EoE.

When a hacker joins a server it usually gets more fun, or at least more funny.

Utilizing exploits and bad game design is a valid strategy, 'cause everyone else can use 'em too. Blame the game devs. I also am usually disappointed whenever anything is patched.



Amorphousanomaly said:


> Most anime sucks.


Anyone who doesn't think that is in denial.
I'll add that most video games, TV shows, movies, books, artwork, music, comics, politicians, and straws suck.
As a weeb I do happen to find it more enjoyable when anime sucks versus when a lot of other things suck (like politicians).



green9206 said:


> Its OK to pirate video games if you can't afford them.


I disagree but that sure doesn't stop me. I just like feeling like an ******* every time I do it hehe... However the industry does need to reform to a world with piracy and pirating does aid in that battle, although some ****s like EA get bad ideas from it.



RenegadeReloaded said:


> My favourite game is Oblivion, modded of course. Reason: I mostly like to walk around enjoying the nature, landscapes and scenery.
> 
> You know any other games like that ?


I love that type of game too (Morrowind > Skyrim > Oblivion though huehuehue). GTA clones, Knytt and Yume Nikki are fun if you like weird 2d landscapes, there's also a lot of indie 3d exploration games if you have a google but I can't remember the names of any good ones.



Estillum said:


> Speedruns are foolish and a waste of effort, and the fact you have the fastest run in the world on some game means practically nothing.


Same goes for all other world records and stuff. People just want to feel special, gives them a nice goal to work towards, brings some meaning to their lives. Even if it's pointless, if they have fun I don't see the problem, although I wouldn't do it myself.


----------



## legallyalone

I like to treat other players online as though they are npcs and games should accommodate that by not forcing me to interact with them in human ways.


----------



## legallyalone

I don't want to learn new game mechanics and controls. At this point in time, if a game "feels" very different from other games I'm familiar with then I'll just never enjoy it.


----------



## Kind Of

Every time Doctor Manhattan speaks I just want him to shut up. He's so boring. He's like if a bright 14-year-old emo boy's poetry was made into a comic book character.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Kind Of said:


> Every time Doctor Manhattan speaks I just want him to shut up. He's so boring. He's like if a bright 14-year-old emo boy's poetry was made into a comic book character.


Watchmen is highly overrated. Much better comics deserving of Time's best books list.


----------



## Kind Of

JustThisGuy said:


> Watchmen is highly overrated. Much better comics deserving of Time's best books list.


Noooooo.

It's Manhattan's fault. (;A; )


----------



## JustThisGuy

Kind Of said:


> Noooooo.
> 
> It's Manhattan's fault. (;A; )


The comic is clever, but it's so boring.


----------



## Kind Of

JustThisGuy said:


> The comic is clever, but it's so boring.


Just skip to where he stops talking if you must. You'll notice it because he's not staring depressingly out at you like a radioactive blue panda.

At least Rorschach occasionally flips a lid.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Kind Of said:


> Just skip to where he stops talking if you must. You'll notice it because he's not staring depressingly out at you like a radioactive blue panda.
> 
> At least Rorschach occasionally flips a lid.


Rorschach was interesting, but the book drags so much. I liked the movie better. There, I said it. :laugh:


----------



## Kind Of

JustThisGuy said:


> Rorschach was interesting, but the book drags so much. I liked the movie better. There, I said it. :laugh:


It's okay. I think we're never going to get new content, though, so I'm just glad I have a nice, looooong

*blue penis*

book.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Kind Of said:


> It's okay. I think we're never going to get new content, though, so I'm just glad I have a nice, looooong
> 
> *blue penis*
> 
> book.


Heh.

Watchmen does have prequel miniseries for each character. Haven't read them. Mixed reviews that I've read.


----------



## BackToThePast

Majority of Steam Community is a pile of like-minded individuals who like to circlejerk the latest edgy game with reviews that describe one funny and original detail and rate 12/10 while downvoting all negative reviews without reading what they have to say. People need to stop labeling utterly useless reviews as Helpful, that's what the "Funny" button is for.


----------



## BillDauterive

mentoes said:


> Majority of Steam Community is a pile of like-minded individuals who like to circlejerk the latest edgy game with reviews that describe one funny and original detail and rate 12/10 while downvoting all negative reviews without reading what they have to say. People need to stop labeling utterly useless reviews as Helpful, that's what the "Funny" button is for.


You hit the nail right on the head! :clap


----------



## Salvador Dali

After recently finishing it, I have to say that the second season of Oregairu is utter crap. It felt like each episode was just 20 minutes of pointless discussions about absolutely nothing.
There wasn't a single shred of comedy like there was in the first season. It's like they basically stripped it down to just interactions between the characters that didn't mean anything and didn't incite the tiniest iota of interest (in me at least). We may as well have been watching people shopping for their groceries for 12 whole episodes, that's how ****ing boring it was.
Literally one of the worse anime I've seen in a long time. I've given it the same rating as Mars of Destruction on MAL (a 2, which makes just two 2/10 shows on my list now).
/rant

It seems just about everyone loves it though for some reason, so I'm sure my opinion won't go over well (especially on anime forums).


----------



## legallyalone

When a game tells me, adjust the slider until X is barely visible and Y is not visible, I always max the brightness.


----------



## Cronos

• I hate controller vibration because it's a hinderance, especially in FPS games.

• After rewatching several fights, DBZ isn't as good as I remember it being.

• I didn't care for Heath Ledger's portrayal of the Joker. My favorite Joker is the "rastafarian Joker."


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Counter Strike GO is overrated.


----------



## Estillum

MOBAs suck.


----------



## ZeRoderic

SystemV is perfectly fine

Mewtwo was overrated

Total War : Rome II is actually pretty good now, if you don't go in expecting a total war game


----------



## Estillum

The fact that superhero comics can be so easily compared to professional wrestling is not a point in its favour.


----------



## Estillum

I liked Jason X


----------



## hmnut

1. Gaming is not the end all be all of geek culture.
2. Making a video game, comic book, cartoon into a live action movie does not make me like it more, nor does it excite me beyond the level of "hey a new movie is coming out."
3. Besides a small handful I don't like FPS games, and even the ones I like I feel would be better as Third-Person-Shooters.
4. The First Avengers movie was just "okay," I respect the ambition to do something big and I respect that they pulled it off well, but on it's own merits as a movie it was just "okay." The second one was a much better movie.
5. I loved Heath Ledgers Joker, but if he did not die he would not have been nominated for the oscar let alone win. 
6. Grand Theft Auto 4 was better than Grand Theft Auto 5, and Grand Theft Auto San Andreas was better than all the GTA games combined. 
7. Advertising that you can play a game online against other people is the most sure fire way to make sure I don't buy said game.


----------



## lee 337

Loved G-Gundam. It was so bad it was good.

Hated Evangaleon. I just didnt like it.


----------



## Kind Of

Out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## JohnDoe26

I liked Star Trek Voyager


----------



## SouthWest

- Both _Aliens _and the Buffy TV series have dated very badly
- Apple products aren't worth the price
- Blu-ray is better than HD streaming


----------



## Ignopius

Dark Souls series is good, but its not as revolutionary and difficult as people make it out to be. Monster Hunters bosses are even harder and require more skill than that of Dark Souls series. Not to say that Dark Souls is worse than Monster Hunter. But you can definitely see that there was an inspiration and Dark Souls does the boss fights just slightly worse than Monster Hunter.


----------



## Ignopius

People who are stuck in the realm of retro gaming are not real gamers. Real gamers are the ones who stay ontop of the scene and enjoy both new and retro games.


----------



## Ignopius

hmnut said:


> 1. Gaming is not the end all be all of geek culture.
> 2. Making a video game, comic book, cartoon into a live action movie does not make me like it more, nor does it excite me beyond the level of "hey a new movie is coming out."
> 3. *Besides a small handful I don't like FPS games, and even the ones I like I feel would be better as Third-Person-Shooters.*
> 4. *The First Avengers movie was just "okay,"* I respect the ambition to do something big and I respect that they pulled it off well, but on it's own merits as a movie it was just "okay." The second one was a much better movie.
> 5. I loved Heath Ledgers Joker, but if he did not die he would not have been nominated for the oscar let alone win.
> 6. Grand Theft Auto 4 was better than Grand Theft Auto 5, and Grand Theft Auto San Andreas was better than all the GTA games combined.
> 7. *Advertising that you can play a game online against other people is the most sure fire way to make sure I don't buy said game.*


I'm going to have to disagree with this point. I'm not a huge shooter person, but when I do I think first person ones feel more natural.

Avenger movies are overrated as **** lol. They were not good at all even to the slightest. They just had a high budget and nice visual effects.

This whole idea that a game 'has to be online' needs to stop. Often times we get a ****ty single player because of this. Or a company wastes effort shoehorning online into a singleplayer game that does not need it.


----------



## Kind Of

I hate story-driven games, especially indie ones.

I want to return to the era of games like Myst, Lighthouse, Spyro, Warcraft I, and others where you’d develop both a personal and factual understanding of the story through environmental cues, music, exploration, brain aneurysms from trying to figure out puzzles, comedy, game objectives, gameplay, interacting with characters, and occasional lore snippets.

I read and re-read the game guides for all those because I was so hungry for more story. Contrast to now when the quickest way to get me to bolt from an indie title is to mention collecting notes, advancing to the next point of a choose-your-own-path novelette, etc. I don’t want story when it’s in the shape of an expensive audiobook that blocks me from exploring all the things I want to go look at.

In FFXIV, I ignore dialogue in all story quests and treat them as a grind. Instead, I make up my own impressions while leveling through an area, listening to music, and interacting with players. It’s much more interesting to reflect whole looking out over an area and thinking about the player event I just completed than it is to collect notes or fetch dinner for an NPC.


----------



## Reckoner7

JohnDoe26 said:


> I liked Star Trek Voyager


Me too! Way better than DS9.



RenegadeReloaded said:


> My favourite game is Oblivion, modded of course. Reason: I mostly like to walk around enjoying the nature, landscapes and scenery.
> 
> You know any other games like that ?


Obvious suggestion but Skyrim. I like just wondering and enjoying the environment especially on the coastline.
Also maybe try the Far Cry series, most are open world games and have pretty decent well detailed natural style worlds.


----------



## forever_dreamer

Ignopius said:


> People who are stuck in the realm of retro gaming are not real gamers. Real gamers are the ones who stay ontop of the scene and enjoy both new and retro games.


Why can't retro gamers be considered gamers? Is it the fact that they stopped playing or refuse to play new games?

I could never get into Evangelion myself. Also, aside from the Ghost in the Shell movies which I loved, what was the big deal about the series? It was so boring!


----------



## Mattsy94

Saints Row is better and more fun than GTA. More stuff to do, better customization, better weapons, better vehicle storage, better humour, better side missions, more likeable characters (Johnny Gat >>>>>>>> Trevor Phillips) and more variety in gameplay.


----------



## quewezance

I dislike all anime except that part in Kill Bill Vol. 1 where we learn the origins of O-Ren Ishii (Cottonmouth.) That was really awesome... actually I think I'll watch it tonight.


----------



## Cyclonic

I don't "get" the whole streaming/e-sports thing. I find no enjoyment in watching other people play a video game competitively. I also don't get the fanboyism that inevitably shows up in these circles.

I watch the occasional Robbaz video, which is more for comedy, that's about it


----------



## desartamiu

Mattsy94 said:


> Saints Row is better and more fun than GTA. More stuff to do, better customization, better weapons, better vehicle storage, better humour, better side missions, more likeable characters (Johnny Gat >>>>>>>> Trevor Phillips) and more variety in gameplay.


I used to love Saints Row! I'm not keen on all of the new alien dirge they're cramming into it, but having my own unique protagonist is so much fun.


----------



## Kanova

Madax said:


> I don't "get" the whole streaming/e-sports thing. I find no enjoyment in watching other people play a video game competitively. I also don't get the fanboyism that inevitably shows up in these circles.
> 
> I watch the occasional Robbaz video, which is more for comedy, that's about it


To see how professionals strategize, to see the big plays and to improve your own game.


----------



## Cyclonic

Kanova said:


> To see how professionals strategize, to see the big plays and to improve your own game.


I completely understand all that, I just don't get the fanboy following and the people who defend/trashtalk/troll on their behalf. But then again, I don't really understand it in athletic sports either.


----------



## Monkeygirl

Call of duty sucks.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Video games are boring. Programming is fun.


----------



## Kind Of

Madax said:


> I completely understand all that, I just don't get the fanboy following and the people who defend/trashtalk/troll on their behalf. But then again, I don't really understand it in athletic sports either.


I'm weirded out by esports in general, though I used to follow League of Legends.

Maybe it's all the people who think becoming a professional video game player is going to save them from being uneducated and unemployed, or the people who waste months of their life doing something that's neither lucrative nor meaningful because they have something to prove. Esports is the best thing that's happened to videogames and the worst thing that's happened to players.


----------



## Vuldoc

Dr Who does not appeal to me in the least. I don't care about the story/lore. it's just egh for me.


----------



## Ignopius

Callsign said:


> The thing I miss most about Skyrim is the alchemy. I found it relaxingly satisfying to discover new plants or effects and such. That satisfying crunch when getting nordic barnacle off of a rock. I wish there were mods that made it more of a full task really. I'd want to use a mostly faded and illustrated field guide, to identify and fill in many types of odd plants, and animal bits. A sort of Thoreau experience.
> 
> Discovering new effects could be based more on knowing similar species or structures, or discovering things in lore and hearsay. Bits of plants and animals would need to be separated out from their harvested versions, or prepared more. There would be all sorts of rare and unique ingredients to discover in forests and things, a bit like collecting rare artefacts. You would be able to breed plants and critters... I guess I want some bio in Skyrim really :s


If you liked Skyrim's Alchemy system, then you should play The Witcher Series. It's alchemy system is 10x better and probably the best of any rpg with an alchemy system.


----------



## Ignopius

Callsign said:


> Thanks I'll have to check it out. I remember trying the demo of the first one but my computer was crap back then. It seemed well done, the background models seemed complex, or weren't repeated much, which seemed more realistic. Or just more interesting than usual.


The first one might not be the best entry into the series. It's more niche however I do like it.


----------



## sylis

comic books suck but comic book movies are much awesomer <_>


----------



## Estillum

The Star Wars movies are all fine and well, But I largely prefer the things that have come out of the property rather than the property its self. Things like Kotor one and two, Jedi knight academy, Republic Commando... If the movies just ceased to exist as long as all the games where still around I wouldn't even care. Not to say I don't like the series, because that just isn't true. But it's at the point that I feel that the the people who are using the property as a spring board are doing far more interesting things with the idea, and when Kotor is somehow "non-canon" but I've probably played it ten times more then I've watched the original movies, I can help but feel a certain ambivalence.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

sylis said:


> comic books suck but comic book movies are much awesomer <_>


 This.


----------



## Torkani

Star trek is better than star wars (I'm a big star trek fan so this isn't surprising for me)
Windows 8 was actually pretty decent
Windows 7 is a crap OS
Graphics does matter quite a bit in games, more than some people would like to admit


----------



## KelsKels

How about something really mean? Ok. Shailene Woodley looks like she has an extra chromosome and the divergent series is a hunger games rip off.

Oh snap.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

KelsKels said:


> How about something really mean? Ok. Shailene Woodley looks like she has an extra chromosome and the divergent series is a hunger games rip off.
> 
> Oh snap.


YES!!!!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZM5

-Having to play online to unlock certain things, even costumes, is bad design.
-Heath Ledger was decent as the Joker, but nothing beats Jack Nicholson and Mark Hamill.
-GTA is good and all, but I prefer the over-the-top nature and customization of Saints Row, especially 3 and 4.
-I don't see the appeal to COD and other supposedly "realistic" shooters, isn't the point of video games to forget about how crappy reality is?
-Don't care much for the indie vs. AAA debate, there's great games and awful pretentious crap on both sides.
-Pure FPS games have gone down the toilet. It's always "die in 2 shots because hurr realism" and "oh you have this giant amount of weapons in the game itself available, but you can only carry 2 because derp realism". Why do we not have more shooters like Doom that are insanely brutal and let you carry an entire armory without slowing down while nearly dead?
-Dwarf Fortress is one of the most enjoyable and funniest games ever made, and isn't as hard to understand and get into as most people make it out to be.
-Movie quality seems to have dropped like a rock since the late 2000's. Too much reliance on unconvincing CGI, shock value and pushing messages subtle as having a road roller dropped on your head, instead of relying on atmosphere, character build-up and letting viewers draw their own conclusions to make a great movie.
-Last one...why do we no longer have heroes like Arnold Schwarzenegger's or Sylvester Stallone's characters in terms of movies, or Kenshiro and Raoh in terms of anime? JoJo doesn't count as the manga started in the 80s. It feels like it's always long-haired, misunderstood, borderline emo pretty boys with tragic pasts nowadays.


----------



## Fever Dream

With maybe one or two exceptions, most of the MCU movies are only slightly above average. And none of those exceptions have Avengers in the title. Their the lack of substance and quality is covered up with quippy diagoue.

MMO's are boring. Especially Warcraft.


----------



## ZM5

Fever Dream said:


> MMO's are boring. Especially Warcraft.


God, that's so true.
I wish Blizzard gone with making Warcraft 4 instead of WoW.


----------



## SilentStrike

I do not think Star Wars is anything great, the newest films suck and i found the old ones so average i just cannot understand how it ever became popular.
While the Ultraman franchise has seen an decrease in quality since Mebius ended(although i like Ultraman X), i still think it is the best Kaiju franchise ever, and i like it a whole lot more than Godzilla.
I just cannot get into Dr.Who, i do not think it is bad, it just does not appeal to me.
I can not understand the sheer size of the fandoms of My Little Pony and Touhou, i think the cartoon is kinda decent from what i have seen and the games are good, but they are not good enough to have fandoms making fan fictions, art, music and much more about those two franchises.


----------



## Estillum

Loot crate is practically a scam.


----------



## Fadetheosis

Torkani said:


> Star trek is better than star wars (I'm a big star trek fan so this isn't surprising for me)
> Windows 8 was actually pretty decent
> Windows 7 is a crap OS
> Graphics does matter quite a bit in games, more than some people would like to admit


Unix debian is better than any windows combined.


----------



## Telliblah

Cowboy Bebop is super overrated.


----------



## Haunty

I don't like the entire fantasy genre, like with elves and magic etc. It weirds me out.


----------



## Shawn81

Star Trek > Star Wars.
Enterprise contained the best single season of any of the Star Trek series.
Fringe wasn't a very good show.
In general, newer video games have little lasting power and won't age as well as older games.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

I actually like he Supergirl show.

But I can sympathize with comic book fans who hate it. Hopefully now they understand how pissed off I am about JJ Abrams destroying Star Wars and Star Trek.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Never cared for the following popular game series: CoD, Assassin's Creed, Metal Gear Solid, and Halo.

I think J.J. Abrams will do a good job with Star Wars and that it'll be good. I'm also not prejudging it as bad since, you know, it isn't out yet.

I have a feeling Deadpool is gonna be ok, if not great, but X-Men Apocalypse and Gambit will be lackluster.

I could easily see Captain America: Civil War as a another weak entry, like Age of Ultron, despite the massive cast. Doctor Strange will probably be weak, despite Cumberbreeches.

Batman v. Superman will probably rock socks, despite the hate of Affleck as Batman and Man of Steel bugging people. Suicide Squad will be the coolest "superhero" flick next year, despite all the complaining of not knowing characters and tweaked interpretations of. 

(I hope I'm wrong on all the negative ones, because I'm seeing them all.)

Han didn't shoot first. He shot only. 

*drops mic*


----------



## TuxedoChief

The Steam badge system is stupid. 

Is it basically a measure of how much money you were willing to burn on cards in the market? Levels should be earned some other way.


----------



## Hayman

I have no liking for pretty much the entire FPS/TPS genre. Those sorts of games you just run around with various firearms and shoot practically anything that moves. You know what I mean, COD, Destiny, Fallout, Half Life, Bioshock, Halo, Titanfall, Battlefield, Counter-strike, Far Cry, Wolfenstein, Unreal Tournament, Borderlands, Left 4 Dead, Medal of Honour, BulletStorm… Need I go on…?! I include the god-knows-how-many incarnations and endless versions of these games also.

To me, they all look the same, feel the same and play the same :?. The only differences I can make out are the titles and occasionally, the voice actors. 

They're all utter crap in my humble opinion as a gamer who traces his roots back to the back end of the 80's. The only ones that ever appealed to me was Quake 2/3 and at a push, the Doom series. 

What is it about these games that make them so popular?! They go over my head completely… :?

In recent years they've tried to improve them by giving some sort of plot to this mindless and repetitive type of game, but if you're a single player gamer as myself – you'll find yourself chronically short-changed as these games only really cater for those with a million friends and have a top-of-the-range internet connection to play online. 

Sadly, the games market has been vastly over-saturated with games of this nature for several years…and there's still no end in sight. :bah


----------



## fingertips

the steam community is awful


----------



## SouthWest

I like _Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure_ better than _Back to the Future_.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

There is no Street Fighter after 3


----------



## Xenos

The Lord of The Rings movies are a lot better than the books.


----------

